# Racist?



## Arnold (May 30, 2006)

*NOTE: this is only to provoke thought and discussion, nothing else.*


You pass me on the street and sneer in my direction.

You call me Whiteboy, Cracker, Honkey,
Whitey, and you think it's OK.

But when I call you, nigger, Kike, Towelhead, Sand-nigger, Camel Jockey,
Beaner, Gook, or Chink you call me a racist.

You say that whites commit a lot of violence against you, so why are the
ghettos the most dangerous places to live?

You have Miss Black America.
You have the United Negro College Fund.
You have Martin Luther King Day.
You have Black History Month.
You have Cesar Chavez Day.
You have Yom Hashoah
You have Ma'uled Al-Nabi
You have the NAACP.
You have BET.

If we had WET(white entertainment television) we'd be racists.

If we had a White Pride Day you would call us racists.

If we had Miss White America, we'd be racists.

If we had white history month, we'd be racists.

If we had an organization for only whites to advance our
lives, we'd be racists.

If we had a college fund that only gave white students scholarships, you
know we'd be racists.

There are over 60 openly proclaimed Black Colleges in the US, yet if there
were only White colleges that would be a racist college.

In the Million Man March, you believed that you were marching for your
race and rights. If we marched for our race and rights, you would call us
racists.

You are proud to be black, brown, yellow and orange, and you're not afraid
to announce it. But when we announce our white pride, you call us racists.

You rob us, carjack us, and shoot at us.
But, when a white police officer shoots a black gang member or beats up a
black drug-dealer running from the law and posing a threat to society, you
call him a racist.

I am proud.

But, you call me a racist.

Why is it that only whites can be racists?


----------



## DOMS (May 30, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> Why is it that only whites can be racists?



This is a question that I've been asking for years.  It's the part of the basis (along with basic facts) for my prejudice.


----------



## KelJu (May 30, 2006)

Because, modern day white men, for the most part, are a bunch of pussies that roll-over anytime someone pulls the race card. 


"Well I don't want to be labeled a racist, so I will just keep my mouth shut"


OMFG, grow a pair.


----------



## skaterdude (May 30, 2006)

I am proud to be white.

I said it.


----------



## god hand (May 30, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> Why is it that only whites can be racists?


Because you enslaved and looked down on a race just because the color of their skin!        Why do we keep having this stupid ass arugment?  DOMS mention present day problems with our race, but WHAT THE FUCK does that got to do with blacks being slaves and mistreated during 16, 17, 1800's? This is why I laugh when whites try to find excuses to be racist. DOMS are you saying the reason whites enslaves blacks was because of the crime rate?

Robert YOU IS AN ASSHOLE! Yes I said it! If you have a problem with BET, its just a fuckin station. I dont see you complaining about all the fuckin Mexcians stations!? At least you can fuckin understand what we say! (No jokes please) You are pathetic! Why do you think there's an NAACP? Martin Luther King Day? Affrimative action? There wouldnt be non of this shit if whites wasnt racist in the first place!!!!!!! GODDAMNNNNNNNNNNNNN! You dont understand that? Only reason there's affrimative action in the first place IS BECAUSE THE GOVERNMENT KNOW WHITES LIKE DOMS WOULDNT HIRE A BLACK PERSON IF SOMEONE HAD A GUN TO HIS HEAD! YOU DONT UNDERSTAND THAT? ARE YOU THAT STUPID? YOUR RACE HAVE BEEN KNOWN TO FUCKIN HATE! That's why everybody is so quick to scream racist! DUH!!!! If whites werent racist in the first place, we wouldnt be OVER HERE! THERE WOULD BE NO WHERE NEAR THIS MANY BLACKS! Minorites have special days and channels just for the simple fact that they our minorites dumbass! 

Your present day statistics doesnt mean shit because it has only been like that for so long. You act like that shit been going since the days of Andrew Jackson. Bitch please. Whites are fuckin racist! Always have been, always will be. I could go on allllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll fuckin day. Didnt even want us to fight side by side during the world wars LMAO! That's how racists whites are. Even though were fighting for the same country, you just freak out being next to a black person.

So many people on this site is not down to earth as they say, its not even funny. You is a BITCH! for making this thread, knowing this site is 99.99999999% white, and I really dont give a fuck if you ban me,  because youre just another blind bat anyways...........


----------



## cappo5150 (May 30, 2006)

Cant we all just get along bitches.


----------



## maniclion (May 30, 2006)

What's wrong with Martin Luther King Day, he was a great American just cause he was of a darker skin color makes his day only for dark skinned people?  Come on he stood for equality and brotherhood of all men and women.  And that's my stand on this he probably wouldn't agree with segregation of any special groups for anyone.  He really didn't like the Nation of Islam and was happy when Malcolm X finally decided that brotherhood was the only way to solve problems.

And CMT isn't close enough to BET for you, how about Outdoor Life Network, never see anyone but white folks dressed in camo whispering to the camera and then shooting at animals.

Miss White America?  For what?  The majority of Miss America contestants are white already.

I'm sure there are plenty of private college funds which only accept white applicants.  United Negro College Fund is a private fund.  Look at the disadvantages most black kids have towards going to college and I don't see why there is any problem.


----------



## Mudge (May 30, 2006)

This is the backlash of history IMO.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 30, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> What's wrong with Martin Luther King Day, he was a great American just cause he was of a darker skin color makes his day only for dark skinned people? Come on he stood for equality and brotherhood of all men and women. And that's my stand on this he probably wouldn't agree with segregation of any special groups for anyone. He really didn't like the Nation of Islam and was happy when Malcolm X finally decided that brotherhood was the only way to solve problems.
> 
> And CMT isn't close enough to BET for you, how about Outdoor Life Network, never see anyone but white folks dressed in camo whispering to the camera and then shooting at animals.
> 
> ...


----------



## thefutureisnow (May 30, 2006)

This whole slave thing is a crock of shit. No black person today was born or lived as a slave. Most of the black people today that are on the street calling us honkey didn't go through the civil rights movement, they didn't march with Dr. King, and they don't contribute shit to society.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 30, 2006)

thefutureisnow said:
			
		

> This whole slave thing is a crock of shit. No black person today was born or lived as a slave. Most of the black people today that are on the street calling us honkey didn't go through the civil rights movement, they didn't march with Dr. King, and they don't contribute shit to society.


 
But can you blame them for being upset about what their ancestors went through?


----------



## fletcher6490 (May 30, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> Because you enslaved and looked down on a race just because the color of their skin!        Why do we keep having this stupid ass arugment?  DOMS mention present day problems with our race, but WHAT THE FUCK does that got to do with blacks being slaves and mistreated during 16, 17, 1800's? This is why I laugh when whites try to find excuses to be racist. DOMS are you saying the reason whites enslaves blacks was because of the crime rate?
> 
> Robert YOU IS AN ASSHOLE! Yes I said it! If you have a problem with BET, its just a fuckin station. I dont see you complaining about all the fuckin Mexcians stations!? At least you can fuckin understand what we say! (No jokes please) You are pathetic! Why do you think there's an NAACP? Martin Luther King Day? Affrimative action? There wouldnt be non of this shit if whites wasnt racist in the first place!!!!!!! GODDAMNNNNNNNNNNNNN! You dont understand that? Only reason there's affrimative action in the first place IS BECAUSE THE GOVERNMENT KNOW WHITES LIKE DOMS WOULDNT HIRE A BLACK PERSON IF SOMEONE HAD A GUN TO HIS HEAD! YOU DONT UNDERSTAND THAT? ARE YOU THAT STUPID? YOUR RACE HAVE BEEN KNOWN TO FUCKIN HATE! That's why everybody is so quick to scream racist! DUH!!!! If whites werent racist in the first place, we wouldnt be OVER HERE! THERE WOULD BE NO WHERE NEAR THIS MANY BLACKS! Minorites have special days and channels just for the simple fact that they our minorites dumbass!
> 
> ...




Not all white people think like you think we do.  I do not discriminate against anyone.  I will say that I personally am scared when i'm in an all black neighborhood.  What white guy isn't?.  I am also scared when i'm in an all hispanic neighborhood.  Does that make me a racist?  It's that facts man.  

I will say this though, and this will probably come across as racist.  Honestly think about if there was not slavery hundreds of years ago.  The majority of blacks would be living in Africa right now dying because of civil wars, disease, aids and horrible poverty.  I know this is a bold statement but it's true.  Of course there is still racism out there, but our generation has seen very little compared to our parents and past generations.  We live in a time now where everyone has the same amount of oppurtunities and if you can't see that your'e blind.  Call me what you want but I know in my heart I feel the same towards anyone.  If anything i'm racist against little white bitches who think  that because their parents have money they can do whatever the fuck they want.


----------



## GFR (May 30, 2006)

All races were slaves at one point.....get over it...that card has been played a billion too many times. Suck it up and make something of your lives.


----------



## oaktownboy (May 30, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> Because you enslaved and looked down on a race just because the color of their skin!        Why do we keep having this stupid ass arugment?  DOMS mention present day problems with our race, but WHAT THE FUCK does that got to do with blacks being slaves and mistreated during 16, 17, 1800's? This is why I laugh when whites try to find excuses to be racist. DOMS are you saying the reason whites enslaves blacks was because of the crime rate?
> 
> Robert YOU IS AN ASSHOLE! Yes I said it! If you have a problem with BET, its just a fuckin station. I dont see you complaining about all the fuckin Mexcians stations!? At least you can fuckin understand what we say! (No jokes please) You are pathetic! Why do you think there's an NAACP? Martin Luther King Day? Affrimative action? There wouldnt be non of this shit if whites wasnt racist in the first place!!!!!!! GODDAMNNNNNNNNNNNNN! You dont understand that? Only reason there's affrimative action in the first place IS BECAUSE THE GOVERNMENT KNOW WHITES LIKE DOMS WOULDNT HIRE A BLACK PERSON IF SOMEONE HAD A GUN TO HIS HEAD! YOU DONT UNDERSTAND THAT? ARE YOU THAT STUPID? YOUR RACE HAVE BEEN KNOWN TO FUCKIN HATE! That's why everybody is so quick to scream racist! DUH!!!! If whites werent racist in the first place, we wouldnt be OVER HERE! THERE WOULD BE NO WHERE NEAR THIS MANY BLACKS! Minorites have special days and channels just for the simple fact that they our minorites dumbass!
> 
> ...



u need some serious help..therapy with all your anger issues...


----------



## KelJu (May 30, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> But can you blame them for being upset about what their ancestors went through?




Mother fucker please!
I am a quarter Jew, and you don't see my whining about my people being shit on for most of recorded history.

I am a quarter Native American, and you don't see me bitching about what happened to my people's land.


Most of Americans descend of ancestry that has hard times, but the difference between winners and losers is losers blame other people for their failures.
If you blame whitey for you problems I am talking about you.  
Fucking please! What have any black people been through today? That???s rights... not a god damn thing.

Grow up and stop being a bunch of whining losers,  take responsibility for your life, and stop expecting everything to be handed to you.
Anybody, and I mean anybody that uses their race as an excuse for their failures are so fucking worthless that they don't deserve the air they breath, so go buy a piece of shit car with some big fucking speakers in it and blame me for all your problems. See if I give a shit, because I will be a success, because my parents raised me to be the very best I can be.


----------



## lnvanry (May 30, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> Because you enslaved and looked down on a race just because the color of their skin!  Why do we keep having this stupid ass arugment? DOMS mention present day problems with our race, but WHAT THE FUCK does that got to do with blacks being slaves and mistreated during 16, 17, 1800's? This is why I laugh when whites try to find excuses to be racist. DOMS are you saying the reason whites enslaves blacks was because of the crime rate?
> 
> Robert YOU *IS* AN ASSHOLE! Yes I said it! If you have a problem with BET, its just a fuckin station. I dont see you complaining about all the fuckin Mexcians stations!? At least you can fuckin understand what we say! (No jokes please) You are pathetic! Why do you think there's an NAACP? Martin Luther King Day? Affrimative action? There wouldnt be non of this shit if whites wasnt racist in the first place!!!!!!! GODDAMNNNNNNNNNNNNN! You dont understand that? Only reason there's affrimative action in the first place IS BECAUSE THE GOVERNMENT KNOW WHITES LIKE DOMS WOULDNT HIRE A BLACK PERSON IF SOMEONE HAD A GUN TO HIS HEAD! YOU DONT UNDERSTAND THAT? ARE YOU THAT STUPID? YOUR RACE HAVE BEEN KNOWN TO FUCKIN HATE! That's why everybody is so quick to scream racist! DUH!!!! If whites werent racist in the first place, we wouldnt be OVER HERE! THERE WOULD BE NO WHERE NEAR THIS MANY BLACKS! Minorites have special days and channels just for the simple fact that they *our* minorites dumbass!
> 
> ...




We need these black college funds for the reasons in bold above

JK godhand....I acutally agree with and Mancilion on this.  

Minorities sometimes need special groups to help them advance their economic class. If they need little TV networks to feel better about themselves then good for them...whoopty do. I'm not an adverse impact activists or an affirmative action one either...I just don't need any help what so ever....and if blacks need a little program to give them a push up the economic ladder, then sure...go for it I don't care. I don't need any help....I'd probably feel different if I was poor white trash...but I'm not. My family went through the hardships a couple of generations ago so I didn't have to deal with this crap.


BTW You do know who ownes BET? BET is a subsidiary. I'll give you a clue....its not black owned....its CEO has a white mother too. But for some reason she feels more black than white...go figure


----------



## sword- (May 30, 2006)

Damn and you're from Mobile Alabama. I am originally from there.

It is a double edged sword. It's naive to think racism doesn't exist. When I lived in Alabama I was in private school when I started school and I faced racism being the only black kid there. I've also been discriminated by blacks as well b/c I speak proper or whatever the hell. I don't really merit race in who I meet, etc. It irritates me when some people ask 'why is there a BET' and stuff like that because you look at the majority of shows and minorities aren't always represented, or rather misrepresented. I still think some ppl need racial sensitivity lessons


----------



## lnvanry (May 30, 2006)

sword- said:
			
		

> Damn and you're from Mobile Alabama. I am originally from there.
> 
> It is a double edged sword. It's naive to think racism doesn't exist. When I lived in Alabama I was in private school when I started school and I faced racism being the only black kid there. I've also been discriminated by blacks as *well b/c I speak proper* or whatever the hell. I don't really merit race in who I meet, etc. It irritates me when some people ask 'why is there a BET' and stuff like that because you look at the majority of shows and minorities aren't always represented, or rather misrepresented. I still think some ppl need racial sensitivity lessons



so you get shit b/c you're educated?


----------



## DOMS (May 30, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> What's wrong with Martin Luther King Day, he was a great American just cause he was of a darker skin color makes his day only for dark skinned people?


When they went around and started renaming George Washington high schools to Martin Luther King Jr. high schools.



			
				maniclion said:
			
		

> And CMT isn't close enough to BET for you, how about Outdoor Life Network, never see anyone but white folks dressed in camo whispering to the camera and then shooting at animals.


This is misdirection on your part. CMT stands for Country Music Television.  BET stands for Black Entertainment Television.  If there was a television station named White Entertainment Television it would labeled "racist."  I'm also sure that if there was a Rap Music Television the vast majority would be black.  That's called demographics, the previous is called racism.





			
				maniclion said:
			
		

> Miss White America?  For what?  The majority of Miss America contestants are white already.


  Yes, but the standard Miss America is open to all races, unlike the Miss Black America.  Sure, the US is 75% white, so, based on this statistic, it's more likely a white Miss America would be crowned than a black one.  So, you'll create a pageant open to only blacks to rectify this.  The problem is that if there was a pageant open only to whites, it would be deemed racist.  Segregation never was equality, not matter how much you try to rationalize it.  Again, one is demographics and the other is racism.



			
				maniclion said:
			
		

> I'm sure there areplenty of private college funds which only accept white applicants.  United Negro College Fund is a private fund.  Look at the disadvantages most black kids have towards going to college and I don't see why there is any problem.


Perhaps there are funds open to only whites, but they don't emblazon it across our televisions, billboard, or radios.  It's pathetic that you can do it if it's for non-whites, but not if it's for whites.


----------



## section8 (May 30, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> Most of Americans descend of ancestry that has hard times, but the difference between winners and losers is losers blame other people for their failures.
> 
> Grow up and stop being a bunch of whining losers,  take responsibility for your life, and stop expecting everything to be handed to you.
> Anybody, and I mean anybody that uses their race as an excuse for their failures are so fucking worthless that they don't deserve the air they breath, so go buy a piece of shit car with some big fucking speakers in it and blame me for all your problems. See if I give a shit, because I will be a success, because my parents raised me to be the very best I can be.





			
				ForemanRules said:
			
		

> All races were slaves at one point.....get over it...that card has been played a billion too many times. Suck it up and make something of your lives.


----------



## DOMS (May 30, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> You is a BITCH!



I think this says it all.


----------



## fletcher6490 (May 30, 2006)

I have a feeling this thread is going to be 20 pages by Friday.


----------



## DOMS (May 30, 2006)

I'll take that bet...cracker.


----------



## fletcher6490 (May 30, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> I'll take that bet...cracker.




You're on...honky.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 30, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> Because you enslaved and looked down on a race just because the color of their skin!        Why do we keep having this stupid ass arugment?  DOMS mention present day problems with our race, but WHAT THE FUCK does that got to do with blacks being slaves and mistreated during 16, 17, 1800's? This is why I laugh when whites try to find excuses to be racist. DOMS are you saying the reason whites enslaves blacks was because of the crime rate?
> 
> *Robert YOU IS AN ASSHOLE!* Yes I said it! If you have a problem with BET, its just a fuckin station. I dont see you complaining about all the fuckin Mexcians stations!? At least you can fuckin understand what we say! (No jokes please) You are pathetic! Why do you think there's an NAACP? Martin Luther King Day? Affrimative action? There wouldnt be non of this shit if whites wasnt racist in the first place!!!!!!! GODDAMNNNNNNNNNNNNN! You dont understand that? Only reason there's affrimative action in the first place IS BECAUSE THE GOVERNMENT KNOW WHITES LIKE DOMS WOULDNT HIRE A BLACK PERSON IF SOMEONE HAD A GUN TO HIS HEAD! YOU DONT UNDERSTAND THAT? ARE YOU THAT STUPID? YOUR RACE HAVE BEEN KNOWN TO FUCKIN HATE! That's why everybody is so quick to scream racist! DUH!!!! If whites werent racist in the first place, we wouldnt be OVER HERE! THERE WOULD BE NO WHERE NEAR THIS MANY BLACKS! Minorites have special days and channels just for the simple fact that they our minorites dumbass!
> 
> ...



Is it me or does godhand seem to think that Robert wrote this in which he didnt ...


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 30, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> Mother fucker please!
> I am a quarter Jew, and you don't see my whining about my people being shit on for most of recorded history.
> 
> I am a quarter Native American, and you don't see me bitching about what happened to my people's land.
> ...


 
So I guess you disagree with my statement and believe that a family member should not have any feelings towards shit that an ancestor had to face in the past. I know if I was jewish I'd at least be a little upset about the holocaust and all that. Oh and I never said that blacks should use slavery as an excuse for anything so I don't know what half the shit you just posted is all about.


----------



## KelJu (May 30, 2006)

sword- said:
			
		

> Damn and you're from Mobile Alabama. I am originally from there.
> 
> It is a double edged sword. It's naive to think racism doesn't exist. When I lived in Alabama I was in private school when I started school and I faced racism being the only black kid there. I've also been discriminated by blacks as well b/c I speak proper or whatever the hell. I don't really merit race in who I meet, etc. It irritates me when some people ask 'why is there a BET' and stuff like that because you look at the majority of shows and minorities aren't always represented, or rather misrepresented. I still think some ppl need racial sensitivity lessons




Lol, I am not sensitive to anyone regarding anything. Let???s just say my skin has hardened over the years as a defense mechanism. 
I had originally typed out a whole two pages on the subject when I realized that I was just ranting about nothing.

The truth is I put myself through 5 years of college with no help from my parents or the government. I have a chip on my shoulder because of that. I am out right pissed as hell about it. It hasn't been fun. Most people talk about college being the best years of their life where as all I can remember is working my ass off constantly being borderline bankrupt with no time or money to spend on me until this last year, and that is only because I proved myself to my boss and got one hell of a promotion which provides me a little breathing room these days. 

I guess I feel that if I had to do it the hard way, then I have absolutely no sympathy for other people. The last 5 years has been the source of 95% of my hate, frustration, and bad attitude in general. Stress can do that to you.

I am not the only one. There are a lot of people that have busted their asses to get somewhere, and the notion of somebody expecting something to be handed to them is the worst insult to people like me ever.


----------



## Doublebase (May 30, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> Robert YOU IS AN ASSHOLE!



You live in America.  Learn to write the language correctly.


----------



## Witmaster (May 30, 2006)

I've always suspected god hand of being a racist.


----------



## KelJu (May 30, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> So I guess you disagree with my statement and believe that a family member should not have any feelings towards shit that an ancestor had to face in the past. I know if I was jewish I'd at least be a little upset about the holocaust and all that. Oh and I never said that blacks should use slavery as an excuse for anything so I don't know what half the shit you just posted is all about.



Lol, only the first part of the post was directed toward you, and the rest was just my wondering thoughts.

I do not care anything about the holocaust. I wasn't there. How can I be upset about something that happened before I was even born? I don???t care about what happened to my Native American ancestors, because it happened well before my time. It???s not like somebody slapped my mom in the face or anything. 
My grandfather punched your grandfather in the face, so would you punch me to get even?
My great grandmother owed your great grandmother a dollar, so do I owe you a dollar with interest? 
The answer is no, because that would be absurd. 
So, why would someone give a shit that their great grand parents were slaves?


----------



## DOMS (May 30, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> I am not the only one. There are a lot of people that have busted their asses to get somewhere, and the notion of somebody expecting something to be handed to them is the worst insult to people like me ever.



I'm another, and yes, that entitlement attitude that is so prevalent among blacks (and to a lesser extent, Latinos) pisses me off.


----------



## min0 lee (May 30, 2006)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> so you get shit b/c you're educated?


Yes he would. I've seen it plenty of times.
It's like a white guy acting black.


----------



## section8 (May 30, 2006)

KelJu is on fire tonight. Although I don't agree with him all the time I have to admit that I have agreed with almost 100% of everything he has said tonight.


----------



## GFR (May 30, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Yes he would. I've seen it plenty of times.
> It's like a white guy acting black.


True story, I have 3 black girls in my class and I made fun of all of them for going to school.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 30, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> Lol, only the first part of the post was directed toward you, and the rest was just my wondering thoughts.
> 
> I do not care anything about the holocaust. I wasn't there. How can I be upset about something that happened before I was even born? I don???t care about what happened to my Native American ancestors, because it happened well before my time. It???s not like somebody slapped my mom in the face or anything.
> My grandfather punched your grandfather in the face, so would you punch me to get even?
> ...


 
I guess it's just a matter of pride for some. I think that blacks and all other racial groups have the right to look back at historical events and be like "what the fuck (quietly)," but I do agree with you that shit that goes on today shouldn't be blamed on the past, because everyone has the right to succeed in this country, regardless of race. But there are obviously many people today (some on these boards) who are prejudice against many different groups, mainly blacks, and I think that shit is stupid and they should all grow the fuck up and try to live happily without all that extra baggage.


----------



## kenwood (May 30, 2006)

down


----------



## KelJu (May 30, 2006)

kenwood said:
			
		

> White America!.
> White Power.




JODI!!!

My Jewish ancestry has just been offended. I want Kenwood banned, or he can pay me $10.00 via paypal in the next 30 minutes.


----------



## min0 lee (May 30, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> True story, I have 3 black girls in my class and I made fun of all of them for going to school.


Why?


----------



## min0 lee (May 30, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> JODI!!!
> 
> My Jewish ancestry has just been offended. I want Kenwood banned, or *he can pay me $10.00 via paypal* in the next 30 minutes.


Your jew just came out.


----------



## Witmaster (May 30, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> But can you blame them for being upset about what their ancestors went through?


THis is such a lame position to take.....

Historiclly there is not a single race on this earth that has not been oppressed or enslaved to one degree or another.  It just so happens that in this country, Black Oppression is the most recent.  It's no secret that segregation and blatent racist laws existed less than 50 years ago.  For some people, it's probably still pretty fresh.

God hand is an excellent example of someone who has been inundated with anti-white propaganda and instilled with the notion that "it's not his fault because WHITEY did this to him and his people".
I should also say that's it's not fair to corner god hand into this crowd.  He's certainly not alone.

I know no color in my life.  I judge each person on thier demonstrated character.  Black, White, Yellow... whatever.

I also have an objection to the exclusive race-based organizations that exist today.  Not because of the race they represent, but because (I believe) thier exclusive "color based" existence serves to promote further division and deep-seeded hatred among the inhabitants of this nation.


----------



## kenwood (May 30, 2006)

i took it down


----------



## min0 lee (May 30, 2006)

Show me a person who says he's not prejudice in one way or another and I'll show you a lier.


----------



## min0 lee (May 30, 2006)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> THis is such a lame position to take.....
> 
> Historiclly there is not a single race on this earth that has not been oppressed or enslaved to one degree or another. It just so happens that in this country, Black Oppression is the most recent. It's no secret that segregation and blatent racist laws existed less than 50 years ago. For some people, it's probably still pretty fresh.
> 
> ...


----------



## kenwood (May 30, 2006)

i'm not  prejudice ....and i cant be somethin i dunno what it is lol


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 30, 2006)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> THis is such a lame position to take.....
> 
> Historiclly there is not a single race on this earth that has not been oppressed or enslaved to one degree or another. It just so happens that in this country, Black Oppression is the most recent. It's no secret that segregation and blatent racist laws existed less than 50 years ago. For some people, it's probably still pretty fresh.
> 
> ...


 
All I mean is that they have the right to reflect and be a little disturbed by past events, as do Italians, Irish, Jews, native americans, whatever. Just like kids that are born post-9/11 will look back and be sensitive about the whole thing (for example kids and their kids and so on of those who died in the towers). It's history but it still happened. I never said it should control what we do today...You don't know me at all so you can't really say what "position" I'm taking based on one little thing I type...goddamn


----------



## kenwood (May 30, 2006)

i took it down


----------



## KelJu (May 30, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> All I mean is that they have the right to reflect and be a little disturbed by past events, as do Italians, Irish, Jews, native americans, whatever. Just like kids that are born post-9/11 will look back and be sensitive about the whole thing (for example kids and their kids and so on of those who died in the towers). It's history but it still happened. I never said it should control what we do today...You don't know me at all so you can't really say what "position" I'm taking based on one little thing I type...goddamn




Well dude, you have to understand that this site is a community. Just like in any community, you are judged by what you say. Just as in real life a politician or a celebrity can say one sentence that can end their entire careers, so you have to choose your words wisely. You can't blame us for responding to what you say. If you have problems conveying your ideas, then maybe you should spend a little more time thinking about what you are trying to say before you click the submit button.


----------



## GFR (May 30, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Why?


----------



## min0 lee (May 30, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>


I forgot now.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 30, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> Well dude, you have to understand that this site is a community. Just like in any community, you are judged by what you say. Just as in real life a politician or a celebrity can say one sentence that can end their entire careers, so you have to choose your words wisely. You can't blame us for responding to what you say. If you have problems conveying your ideas, then maybe you should spend a little more time thinking about what you are trying to say before you click the submit button.


 
Just don't like people quotin me and puttin words in my mouth and shit. Whatever though. Cool.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 30, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *All races were slaves at one point*.....get over it...that card has been played a billion too many times. Suck it up and make something of your lives.



THANK YOU DAMNIT!!!!!!!!!
You (gothand) act like blacks were the only slaves ever.
White men were slave once too.
As well as asian...etc etc etc.

Get over it, you aren't better.


----------



## clemson357 (May 30, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> Because you enslaved and looked down on a race just because the color of their skin!        Why do we keep having this stupid ass arugment?  DOMS mention present day problems with our race, but WHAT THE FUCK does that got to do with blacks being slaves and mistreated during 16, 17, 1800's? This is why I laugh when whites try to find excuses to be racist. DOMS are you saying the reason whites enslaves blacks was because of the crime rate?
> 
> Robert YOU IS AN ASSHOLE! Yes I said it! If you have a problem with BET, its just a fuckin station. I dont see you complaining about all the fuckin Mexcians stations!? At least you can fuckin understand what we say! (No jokes please) You are pathetic! Why do you think there's an NAACP? Martin Luther King Day? Affrimative action? There wouldnt be non of this shit if whites wasnt racist in the first place!!!!!!! GODDAMNNNNNNNNNNNNN! You dont understand that? Only reason there's affrimative action in the first place IS BECAUSE THE GOVERNMENT KNOW WHITES LIKE DOMS WOULDNT HIRE A BLACK PERSON IF SOMEONE HAD A GUN TO HIS HEAD! YOU DONT UNDERSTAND THAT? ARE YOU THAT STUPID? YOUR RACE HAVE BEEN KNOWN TO FUCKIN HATE! That's why everybody is so quick to scream racist! DUH!!!! If whites werent racist in the first place, we wouldnt be OVER HERE! THERE WOULD BE NO WHERE NEAR THIS MANY BLACKS! Minorites have special days and channels just for the simple fact that they our minorites dumbass!
> 
> ...


Haha.  I always think it is pathetic how blacks are the only race that insists on putting all their problems on others.  When was the emancipation proclaimation?  Wasn't it 1863?  Since then Jews have experienced a genocide.  The Chinese were practically forced into slavery to build the railroads.  The Japanese were put in detainment camps.  Those races don't have widespread problems.  Also, for the past 30 years blacks have enjoyed minority preference job hiring and academic admission, and this has done little to nothing.  This is just an opinion, but I would surmise that the problems in the black community might stem from their culture.  It might help to start promoting education and achievement rather than drugs and violence.  It might help to start honoring the instituion of marriage, and stop having illegitimate babies.  It might help to own up to your own problems.  But again, thats just my opinion.


----------



## bigss75 (May 30, 2006)

kenwood said:
			
		

> White America!.
> White Power.



You shouldn't put that up and thats coming from a person with blonde hair and blues eyes. Especially after just celebrating memorial day


----------



## Witmaster (May 30, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> ...You don't know me at all so you can't really say what "position" I'm taking based on one little thing I type...


Yea, you're right.  My statements wern't necessarily directed exclusively at you.  I have seen an untold number of people who share those same views.  My statement (I thought was clear) was directed at all the lame-assed, short-sighted fools out there who choose to use Race as some sort of leverage to gain special favor or oppress thier ideological opposition.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 30, 2006)

Here's the deal...

If its a group that invokes change in education levels and social improvement
Fine and dandy...

If its a group designed to say "400 hundred years of oppression!, I don't have to work, or go to school"...  

Then, Fuck You! - Get a grip on reality!

I have no problem with people of any race, unless they become a burden to generally acceptable society...
Then you need to get your act together.

Instead of sitting on your ass collecting a check...
Go out and earn one...
And until then, SHUTUP!

*AND THAT GOES FOR EVERY COLOR!
*


----------



## god hand (May 30, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:
			
		

> Not all white people think like you think we do.  I do not discriminate against anyone.  I will say that I personally am scared when i'm in an all black neighborhood.  What white guy isn't?.  I am also scared when i'm in an all hispanic neighborhood.  Does that make me a racist?  It's that facts man.
> 
> I will say this though, and this will probably come across as racist.  Honestly think about if there was not slavery hundreds of years ago.  The majority of blacks would be living in Africa right now dying because of civil wars, disease, aids and horrible poverty.  I know this is a bold statement but it's true.  Of course there is still racism out there, but our generation has seen very little compared to our parents and past generations.  We live in a time now where everyone has the same amount of oppurtunities and if you can't see that your'e blind.  Call me what you want but I know in my heart I feel the same towards anyone.  If anything i'm racist against little white bitches who think  that because their parents have money they can do whatever the fuck they want.



Blacks are scared to be in an all black neighborhood. I've said many times that if we werent brought to america.............only god knows. Its not that blacks were slaves, its that they where treated like shit because their skin was a different color. Why didnt they enslave the Indians? Look how long it took to get civil rights, LOOK! That wasnt even forty years ago! Their are plenty of blacks still alive that were mistreated. Maybe that's why blacks are so damn loud now because hundreds of thousands had to march to D.C. just to be heard! 8 out of 10 times I'll rather live in a white hood, but they are suburbs around Dallas where people have had their house and cars wrote on because their black. How do I know its because their black? Because it saids "Move Nigger"etc.


----------



## god hand (May 30, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Is it me or does godhand seem to think that Robert wrote this in which he didnt ...


Of course he didnt write it, but he did post it. Maybe some guy tried to steal his car


----------



## god hand (May 30, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Yes he would. I've seen it plenty of times.
> It's like a white guy acting black.


Uncle TOM...........that's what its called


----------



## god hand (May 30, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> True story, I have 3 black girls in my class and I made fun of all of them for going to school.


I dont like you..........................BUT THAT SHIT WAS FUNNY!


----------



## god hand (May 30, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> I guess it's just a matter of pride for some. I think that blacks and all other racial groups have the right to look back at historical events and be like* "what the fuck (quietly),*" but I do agree with you that shit that goes on today shouldn't be blamed on the past, because everyone has the right to succeed in this country, regardless of race. But there are obviously many people today (some on these boards) who are prejudice against many different groups, mainly blacks, and I think that shit is stupid and they should all grow the fuck up and try to live happily without all that extra baggage.


 The past is the past.........to an certain extent. History rrepeats itself. Look at the war in Iraq. Christians Vs. Muslims. Sounds familiar? Crusades? Wasnt that shit a thousand years ago?

There's 200 million white people in this country, all of them arent chemical engineers or racist. There's 35 million blacks, all of them arent Crips & Bloods and blam whitey for there 4 fatherless kids on welfare with no job.


----------



## god hand (May 30, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> You live in America.  Learn to write the language correctly.


I speak and write Blackanese


----------



## god hand (May 30, 2006)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> God hand is an excellent example of someone who has been inundated with anti-white propaganda and instilled with the notion that "it's not his fault because WHITEY did this to him and his people".
> I should also say that's it's not fair to corner god hand into this crowd.  He's certainly not alone.
> *I dont blam whites for the stupidity of my race*
> 
> I also have an objection to the exclusive race-based organizations that exist today.  Not because of the race they represent, but because (I believe) thier exclusive "color based" existence serves to promote further division and deep-seeded hatred among the inhabitants of this nation.


Not if everybody celabrate and not ask "why we dont have an holiday


----------



## god hand (May 30, 2006)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> THANK YOU DAMNIT!!!!!!!!!
> You (gothand) act like blacks were the only slaves ever.
> White men were slave once too.
> As well as asian...etc etc etc.
> ...


       you just dont get it


----------



## god hand (May 30, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> Haha.  I always think it is pathetic how blacks are the only race that insists on putting all their problems on others.  When was the emancipation proclaimation?  Wasn't it 1863?  Since then Jews have experienced a genocide.  The Chinese were practically forced into slavery to build the railroads.  The Japanese were put in detainment camps.  Those races don't have widespread problems.  Also, for the past 30 years blacks have enjoyed minority preference job hiring and academic admission, and this has done little to nothing.  This is just an opinion, but I would surmise that the problems in the black community might stem from their culture.  *It might help to start promoting education and achievement rather than drugs and violence.  It might help to start honoring the instituion of marriage, and stop having illegitimate babies.  It might help to own up to your own problems.*  But again, thats just my opinion.


Well that make sense.... duh!!!! True, true, true, but youre still a fuckin racist. You make it sound like I dont know my race is stupid.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 30, 2006)

I detest the division, and wish to be separated
that 400 years can never be reparated

So I will not slumber, and pledge my devotion
That this racism needs further promotion...


----------



## Steele20 (May 31, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> Because, modern day white men, for the most part, are a bunch of pussies that roll-over anytime someone pulls the race card.
> 
> 
> "Well I don't want to be labeled a racist, so I will just keep my mouth shut"
> ...



I am racist for only one reason. And it's because of people like this. The useless blacks in our society, which is about 99% of their population. Dont get me wrong, I know 75% of whites are useless too. But 99% of blacks are just really useless and can be easily replaced. Wonder how hard it is to make french fries, or clean toliets anyways? In my major, I have seen 2 black people over the past 3 years. Everyone know's why this is? And don't say it's because they don't have enough money to go to college, that's just no excuse these days. The difference between whites and blacks is this. We make up  most of the doctors, most of the lawyers, most of the engineers, most of the rocket scientist, just most of everything great. Blacks make up most of the prison population, most the murders, most the robberies, very high percentage of the welfare.

Don't get me wrong I love every other race, just  not blacks.


----------



## min0 lee (May 31, 2006)

Oh my.........


----------



## min0 lee (May 31, 2006)

Lam is a nice.....but he's black....guess I am wrong.


----------



## min0 lee (May 31, 2006)

I work in a place where all people are of different colors and countries, and I hate to say your all the same shit....just different flavors.


----------



## Witmaster (May 31, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> Not if everybody celabrate and not ask "why we dont have an holiday


First... your grammar sucks and this statement is pretty vapid.

Secondly... if mis-quoting me is the best arguement you have to defend your short-sighted racism then you really should consider getting some counseling.  Perhaps some wall-to-wall counseling


----------



## Witmaster (May 31, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Lam is a nice.....but he's black....guess I am wrong.


You're not wrong.


----------



## DOMS (May 31, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> Why didnt they enslave the Indians?



Because the Indians wouldn't break, and therefor, wouldn't make good slaves.


----------



## Doublebase (May 31, 2006)

Steele20 said:
			
		

> I am racist for only one reason. And it's because of people like this. The useless blacks in our society, which is about 99% of their population. Dont get me wrong, I know 75% of whites are useless too. But 99% of blacks are just really useless and can be easily replaced. Wonder how hard it is to make french fries, or clean toliets anyways? In my major, I have seen 2 black people over the past 3 years. Everyone know's why this is? And don't say it's because they don't have enough money to go to college, that's just no excuse these days. The difference between whites and blacks is this. We make up  most of the doctors, most of the lawyers, most of the engineers, most of the rocket scientist, just most of everything great. Blacks make up most of the prison population, most the murders, most the robberies, very high percentage of the welfare.
> 
> Don't get me wrong I love every other race, just  not blacks.



Where are you getting these statistics from?  Most of the United States population is white you know.  You are really biased.  I find it hard to believe you scored a 1350 on your SAT's.  Every post you make is incoherent, false and has a lot of spelling mistakes.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 31, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> Haha.  I always think it is pathetic how blacks are the only race that insists on putting all their problems on others.




And Americans aren't currently putting their problems on illegal Mexican immigrants?  Everyone blames someone else, it is easier to believe someone else is fucked up rather than yourself.

And who gives a fuck if a holiday is for remembering a black or white person, I am just happy to get a fucking day off.


----------



## god hand (May 31, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Oh my.........


  99% is a little to much, I'll would say 90% Every black person dont work fast food, I dont know one in my family that do. Damn now that I think about it there are some smart people (very few) in my family. It really depends on how youre raised. One of my uncles didnt live with his parents most of the time and he worked at nuclear power plants around the country. My other uncle is a millionaire and he didnt live with his parents most of the time either. Trust me, both of them are doing better than 99% on this site.


----------



## god hand (May 31, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> And Americans aren't currently putting their problems on illegal Mexican immigrants?  Everyone blames someone else, it is easier to believe someone else is fucked up rather than yourself.
> 
> *And who gives a fuck if a holiday is for remembering a black or white person, I am just happy to get a fucking day off*.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 31, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> 99% is a little to much, I'll would say 90% Every black person dont work fast food, I dont know one in my family that do. Damn now that I think about it there are some smart people (very few) in my family. It really depends on how youre raised. One of my uncles didnt live with his parents most of the time and he worked at nuclear power plants around the country. My other uncle is a millionaire and he didnt live with his parents most of the time either. Trust me, both of them are doing better than 99% on this site.




Nice...

So stop whining!


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 31, 2006)

Okay okay okay ... time for New Rules:

 Rule 1 ... _*fagedaboutit*_
 If at sometime in the past someone did something to your ancestors .... fagedaboutit. If you're Jewish and feel the guy next to you who has German blood is responsible to you somehow ... fagedaboutit. If you are American and wanna bitch slap the Asian dude at the bus-stop for that little deal at Pearl Harbor ... fagedaboutit. You were born here but remember what your tio said about how the borders used to be much farther North two centuries ago and you're still pissed off at Santa Anna for being a puss and giving up Tejas in the Guadalupe Hidalgo Treaty ... fagedaboutit.  If someone in your ancestry was a slave and the guy next to you is of the same lineage of those who owned your ancestors ... fagedaboutit.  This goes for everyone of every color relative to the actions of people more than one generation back. The guy next to you is not responsible for what ever it is that you wanna go around bein' all pissed off about, the guy doesn't owe you jack shit, so just STFU and fagedaboutit.

 Rule 2 ... _*Bullshit ... *__*Stop demanding freebies*_ Okay so now you have been born. You started out life with a brain and all the fingers and toes just like the guy next to you did. All your bodily functions function more or less to the same degree that those of the guy next to you do. His skin pigment, accent, physical stats, mental agility, and ancestry are none of your business. He owes you NOTHING for your being born. Take your self down to the local school, college, trade school, or university and improve your shot at a better life ... or not. Regardless of how you choose to live your life stop demanding freebies. You are white and feel that you are being over taxed and can't afford to educate your self? Bullshit ... Stop demanding freebies! You are Mexican and swam here but don't have the money to live here and wanna demand we fix your issues? Bullshit ... Stop demanding freebies! You are black and still pissed off at slavery so now you wanna free ride? Bullshit ... Stop demanding freebies! You get the picture. The guy next to you is not your oppressor. He is in the same shit hole you are so get off it and move your self into position to have a better life by getting up in the morning, going out into the world, sorting out what you have as an asset to market/work/build with and "git er done" ... but Stop demanding freebies.

Rule 3 ... *No more excuses*
Regardless of pigmentation, accent, age, religion, sex, weight, or even the alloy of the spoon in your mouth at birth ... this is America.  We ALL live in the land of opportunity so no more excuses for the _shit_uation you exist in ... fix it, replace it, or move somewhere better but stop whining about other people holding you back.   No one is holding anyone back here in the US of A.  Fact is some have more chances than others because of history.  A white boy doesn't have as many options financially as someone with other than white pigmentation ... but that is no excuse.  All the money any of you need no matter what skin color you have, regardless of your credit history or that of your parents, regardless of where you come from or how you speak ... all the funds you need to get edumacated is out there so ... No More Excuses.


Simply Three New Rules for now.  I might add more soon but this is what I see for the moment.


----------



## god hand (May 31, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Nice...
> 
> So stop *whining*!


Do you even know what I've been talkin about? I'm not asking for anything. Everyone on this site thinks all blacks are poor crackheads that blame whitey for their situation. I dont expect anything from whites good anyways.


----------



## Doublebase (May 31, 2006)

god hand It really depends on how youre raised. [/QUOTE said:
			
		

> This is very true.


----------



## DOMS (May 31, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> Do you even know what I've been talkin about? I'm not asking for anything. Everyone on this site thinks all blacks are poor crackheads that blame whitey for their situation. *I dont expect anything from whites good anyways.*



The only person who's said "poor" or "crackhead" in this thread is _you_. What pisses off so many people about blacks is their entitlement mentality, their propensity for playing the race card, and the fact that they can do things that would be considered racist if it was done by a white person.

Oh, a that's a nice bit of racism you have there.


----------



## god hand (May 31, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> The only person who's said "poor" or "crackhead" in this thread is _you_. What pisses off so many people about blacks is their entitlement mentality, their propensity for playing the race card, and the fact that they can do things that would be considered racist if it was done by a white person.
> 
> Oh, a that's a nice bit of racism you have there.


I wasnt talkin literally  The hate SOME whites have for blacks is almost satanic and you know this so stop acting stupid. At my brother job (YRC) There's whites, blacks, and Africans. The whites and blacks get along to make the day go by, but the Africans and whites...........that's another story Last week at a meeting a white dude said "Everybody in hear shut the fuck up! Dont you see a white man talkin!" Years ago at another job my brother was at, one of his supervisors was white and always fuck with him. One day my brother told his freind (black) that he got an interview at Peterbilt (job popular for paying high wages) his freind told my brother supervisor and what was his reaction? "*Damn that affrimative action!!!!!*"


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 31, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> The only person who's said "poor" or "crackhead" in this thread is _you_.




This statement is no longer factual.


----------



## DOMS (May 31, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> I wasnt talkin literally  The hate SOME whites have for blacks is almost satanic and you know this so stop acting stupid. At my brother job (YRC) There's whites, blacks, and Africans. The whites and blacks get along to make the day go by, but the Africans and whites...........that's another story Last week at a meeting a white dude said "Everybody in hear shut the fuck up! Dont you see a white man talkin!" Years ago at another job my brother was at, one of his supervisors was white and always fuck with him. One day my brother told his freind (black) that he got an interview at Peterbilt (job popular for paying high wages) his freind told my brother supervisor and what was his reaction? "*Damn that affrimative action!!!!!*"



I'm not saying that racism doesn't exist, I'm saying that what many blacks consider to be equality (having their own TV station, college fund, etc.) is just as racist as anything that they accuse white people of and until they choose true equality, it will only breed racism in whites.

Oh, and your post made my spell-checker throw up.


----------



## DOMS (May 31, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> This statement is no longer factual.


 Lawyer.


----------



## god hand (May 31, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> I'm not saying that racism doesn't exist, I'm saying that what many blacks consider to be equality (having their own TV station, college fund, etc.) is just as racist as anything that they accuse white people of and until they choose true equality, it will only breed racism in whites.
> 
> Oh, and your post made my spell-checker throw up.


I'm going to say this one time.............most black people are stupid, brainwashed fools. Happy?


----------



## DOMS (May 31, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> I'm going to say this one time.............most people are stupid, brainwashed fools. Happy?



There, I fixed it for you.


----------



## clemson357 (May 31, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> And Americans aren't currently putting their problems on illegal Mexican immigrants?  Everyone blames someone else, it is easier to believe someone else is fucked up rather than yourself.
> 
> And who gives a fuck if a holiday is for remembering a black or white person, I am just happy to get a fucking day off.



I don't think all of America puts all their problems on Mexicans.  However, illegal immigration is a problem that is in the spotlight right now for some reason.

Second, I am happy to have MLK day off.  However, at Clemson they gave us MLK day off but made us come to school on Veterans day, Presidents day, and Memorial Day.  I know MLK was a great man, but he wasn't more important than the sum of every man who has gone to war to protect this country, every man who has ever died to protect this country, and every US President in history.  Its all politics, and what pisses me off is that the reason we have MLK day off instead of those other days is because if we didn't, the NAACP would be screaming racism.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 31, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> I wasnt talkin literally  The hate SOME whites have for blacks is almost satanic and you know this so stop acting stupid. At my brother job (YRC) There's whites, blacks, and Africans. The whites and blacks get along to make the day go by, but the Africans and whites...........that's another story Last week at a meeting a white dude said "Everybody in hear shut the fuck up! Dont you see a white man talkin!" Years ago at another job my brother was at, one of his supervisors was white and always fuck with him. One day my brother told his freind (black) that he got an interview at Peterbilt (job popular for paying high wages) his freind told my brother supervisor and what was his reaction? "*Damn that affrimative action!!!!!*"


Dude, it's called "The South"
Ignorant Rednecks are just as much to blame for racial separation
as blacks...  And lets not forget the elitist whites (who are probably the most disgusting) - (ask foreman, he's always chirping about them)

If you want to live somewhere where blacks have preference...
Move to Detroit, or Oakland  (but get ready to be ghetto)

And if you want to move somewhere where highly educated blacks
hold high dollar professional positions...
Move to DC


And because you keep posting over and over in this thread,
citing instances where black people have been prejudiced,
then you wonder why I say you are whining...
...


We all know racism exists in all forms...
I am a white dude who was born in Detroit
And believe me, to this day when I walk in a barbershop...
At first glance most of the brothers look at me like they want to lynch me...

But I get the best fades, in a black barbershop...
White barbers can't cut hair...
So I keep going back until people understand I'm just a man
who needs a haircut,
and not some arian spy, sent to destroy enterprising black businessowners

And, no I'm not the guy from your SIG either - 
(douche the white rapper)


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 31, 2006)

Where i go to school, we do not get one day off regardless of which holiday it is because of the way the schedule is set up. So, we have classes on MLK Day, Veteran's Day, Labor Day, and President's Day. Nobody is complaining about that except for most immature students who just want the day off so they can party or sleep all day.


----------



## Arnold (May 31, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> Robert YOU IS AN ASSHOLE! Yes I said it! If you have a problem with BET, its just a fuckin station. I dont see you complaining about all the fuckin Mexcians stations!? At least you can fuckin understand what we say! (No jokes please) You are pathetic! Why do you think there's an NAACP? Martin Luther King Day? Affrimative action? There wouldnt be non of this shit if whites wasnt racist in the first place!!!!!!! GODDAMNNNNNNNNNNNNN! You dont understand that? Only reason there's affrimative action in the first place IS BECAUSE THE GOVERNMENT KNOW WHITES LIKE DOMS WOULDNT HIRE A BLACK PERSON IF SOMEONE HAD A GUN TO HIS HEAD! YOU DONT UNDERSTAND THAT? ARE YOU THAT STUPID? YOUR RACE HAVE BEEN KNOWN TO FUCKIN HATE! That's why everybody is so quick to scream racist! DUH!!!! If whites werent racist in the first place, we wouldnt be OVER HERE! THERE WOULD BE NO WHERE NEAR THIS MANY BLACKS! Minorites have special days and channels just for the simple fact that they our minorites dumbass!



I may be an asshole, but YOU IS AN IDIOT!

Do you think I wrote that? I got it in an email dumbass.


----------



## bigss75 (May 31, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> Last week at a meeting a white dude said "Everybody in hear shut the fuck up! Dont you see a white man talkin!"



If your going to make a story up don't steal it from Dave Chapelle. White people watch that show as well.


----------



## Doublebase (May 31, 2006)

bigss75 said:
			
		

> If your going to make a story up don't steal it from Dave Chapelle. White people watch that show as well.



I knew I heard that somewhere


----------



## Little Wing (May 31, 2006)

the simple truth is that so many whites in this country feel so superior to other races that other races should be entitled to extra support while trying to make it in whitey's world. even the look you in the eyes n say i'm not predjudice white more often than not has that feeling of superiority. n these threads don't seem to do much but prove it.


----------



## BigDyl (May 31, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I may be an asshole, but YOU IS AN IDIOT!
> 
> Do you think I wrote that? I got it in an email dumbass.




Dimaggi0wned!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 31, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> the simple truth is that so many whites in this country feel so superior to other races that *other races should be entitled to extra support* while trying to make it in whitey's world. even the look you in the eyes n say i'm not predjudice white more often than not has that feeling of superiority. n these threads don't seem to do much but prove it.


No fuckin way, thats the problem not the solution...

No one will be equal until everyone is treated equal..

IE... elimination of affirmative action and all that other crap
you get to where you are going by being creative and busting your ass
No other way!!!

If you are the shit... You get the job or the vote, or whatever

Education and integration is the key..
Its only stupidity that holds us back


----------



## Witmaster (May 31, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> the simple truth is that so many whites in this country feel so superior to other races that other races should be entitled to extra support while trying to make it in whitey's world. even the look you in the eyes n say i'm not predjudice white more often than not has that feeling of superiority. n these threads don't seem to do much but prove it.


Don't be so hard on yourself, hon.  You can't help it that you were born white


----------



## Arnold (May 31, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> the simple truth is that so many whites in this country feel so superior to other races that other races should be entitled to extra support while trying to make it in whitey's world. even the look you in the eyes n say i'm not predjudice white more often than not has that feeling of superiority. n these threads don't seem to do much but prove it.



if I move to Mexico, or say Africa, do I get special help, privledges and support since I am the minority in their country?


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 31, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> if I move to Mexico, or say Africa, do I get special help, privledges and support since I am the minority in their country?



Exactly -


----------



## GFR (May 31, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> No fuckin way, thats the problem not the solution...
> 
> No one will be equal until everyone is treated equal..
> 
> ...



True story, when I was 22 I applied to the Police force in Dallas. We had about 30 guys show up, 27  were white 3 were balck. I was the top of the group in the physical fitness testing and the written test...I also passed the polygraph and mental tests with flying colors. I watched them cut white guy after white guy...most with 4 year degrees the others with 2 year degrees. It got down to the final 5 people and guess what...3 were black and 2 were white. I personally watched them wave one of the black men for cocane use and sex with a minor....both automatic disqualifications. Then another black man failed the physical fitness test...they still passed him....when I was cut  I was the last white guy left and all 3 black men were given jobs...none of them had any college and two of them were clearly unqualified  due to drug use, stachatory rape and extreme obesity and failure to even come close to passing the fitness test.


Is this fair??? Nope, this is one of the many reasons people are still racist.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 31, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> True story, when I was 22 I applied to the Police force in Dallas. We had about 30 guys show up, 27  were white 3 were balck. I was the top of the group in the physical fitness testing and the written test...I also passed the polygraph and mental tests with flying colors. I watched them cut white guy after white guy...most with 4 year degrees the others with 2 year degrees. It got down to the final 5 people and guess what...3 were black and 2 were white. I personally watched them wave one of the black men for cocane use and sex with a minor....both automatic disqualifications. Then another black man failed the physical fitness test...they still passed him....when I was cut  I was the last white guy left and all 3 black men were given jobs...none of them had any college and two of them were clearly unqualified  due to drug use, stachatory rape and extreme obesity and failure to even come close to passing the fitness test.
> 
> 
> Is this fair??? Nope, this is one of the many reasons people are still racist.


The problem exists beneath that sort of separation..

It lies with the laziness that is created after generations of
that kind of preferential treatment...  If you arent expected to
try your best... You forget how, and sometimes have no idea how to teach your kids to try their hardest, and be thier best...

Thats when it becomes a problem

----------------------------------------------------------------------

I worked with a "token" black guy at a job I once held...
(Really nice guy)

The entire group in that office got laid-off
the next week, I went to a job interview...

Guess who was scheduled to interview in the time slot before me?
Guess who got the job?

(This was a white collar engineering position at the General Motors Corp)
(and also there was a Pakistani guy from that former group that interviewed directly after me (and he had a masters degree)

Big Deal... I found different job instead of bitching -


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 31, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> True story, when I was 22 I applied to the Police force in Dallas. We had about 30 guys show up, 27  were white 3 were balck. I was the top of the group in the physical fitness testing and the written test...I also passed the polygraph and mental tests with flying colors. I watched them cut white guy after white guy...most with 4 year degrees the others with 2 year degrees. It got down to the final 5 people and guess what...3 were black and 2 were white. I personally watched them wave one of the black men for cocane use and sex with a minor....both automatic disqualifications. Then another black man failed the physical fitness test...they still passed him....when I was cut  I was the last white guy left and all 3 black men were given jobs...none of them had any college and two of them were clearly unqualified  due to drug use, stachatory rape and extreme obesity and failure to even come close to passing the fitness test.
> 
> 
> Is this fair??? Nope, this *made up story* is one of the many reasons people are still racist.



.


----------



## TBAR (May 31, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> *NOTE: this is only to provoke thought and discussion, nothing else.*
> 
> 
> You pass me on the street and sneer in my direction.
> ...



I love lifting and everything it involves, but this is the best damn post I've ever seen.......


----------



## fletcher6490 (May 31, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I may be an asshole, but YOU IS AN IDIOT!
> 
> Do you think I wrote that? I got it in an email dumbass.




Didn't that guy from CBS's "60 Minutes" write that.  I remember watching that show and he said all of the same stuff.  He's that old white guy...Rooney or something.


----------



## GFR (May 31, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I hate, that's what I do.


----------



## sword- (May 31, 2006)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> so you get shit b/c you're educated?



Yup!


----------



## DOMS (May 31, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> the simple truth is that so many whites in this country feel so superior to other races that other races should be entitled to extra support while trying to make it in whitey's world. even the look you in the eyes n say i'm not predjudice white more often than not has that feeling of superiority. n these threads don't seem to do much but prove it.



What you are proposing is to solve the (apparent) racism of _*all *_whites with more racism.


----------



## sword- (May 31, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> So, why would someone give a shit that their great grand parents were slaves?



So we won't repeat the same mistake. Look racism still exists unfortunately and it is sad that it still goes on today. Hell even some blacks are racist against each other. I guess the best thing we can do is to educate each other so the same mistakes int he past won't repeat themselves. Nowadays people think it is tolerable to say that all arabs are terrorists, asians can't drive, mexicans shouldn't be coming over here, and all the racial slurs that come with that...so it will take some time for all of us to see each other as individuals rather than stereotypes. I try my best, but I know my own shortcomings as well.


----------



## sword- (May 31, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Yes he would. I've seen it plenty of times.
> It's like a white guy acting black.



Yeah, 'acting black'. How about I act like myself?  I like to get a rise out of uneducated ppl (whether black or white particuarly) b/c I don't fit the stereotype.


----------



## sword- (May 31, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> And Americans aren't currently putting their problems on illegal Mexican immigrants?  Everyone blames someone else, it is easier to believe someone else is fucked up rather than yourself.



Thank you.


----------



## sword- (May 31, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> What you are proposing is to solve the (apparent) racism of _*all *_whites with more racism.



I doubt that. Just stop acting like it doesn't exist.

I don't lead my life in a way where I point fingers because of race, but I know it is around and I've experienced it first hand. I've experienced it from whites AND blacks though so I am not saying 'all whites are racist' etc.

Honestly if it didn't exist, then things like interracial relationships wouldn't be a problem but it still is. You don't have to tell me that.

Racism is really just a system of advantage if you think about it. Whites have had it for years, but then again there are people who cry discrimination when it isn't there, so it is a touchy line. Ahh human nature.


----------



## section8 (May 31, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> if I move to Mexico, or say Africa, do I get special help, privledges and support since I am the minority in their country?


   Good Question



			
				ForemanRules said:
			
		

> True story, when I was 22 I applied to the Police force in Dallas. We had about 30 guys show up, 27  were white 3 were balck. I was the top of the group in the physical fitness testing and the written test...I also passed the polygraph and mental tests with flying colors. I watched them cut white guy after white guy...most with 4 year degrees the others with 2 year degrees. It got down to the final 5 people and guess what...3 were black and 2 were white. I personally watched them wave one of the black men for cocane use and sex with a minor....both automatic disqualifications. Then another black man failed the physical fitness test...they still passed him....when I was cut  I was the last white guy left and all 3 black men were given jobs...none of them had any college and two of them were clearly unqualified  due to drug use, stachatory rape and extreme obesity and failure to even come close to passing the fitness test.
> 
> 
> Is this fair??? Nope, this is one of the many reasons people are still racist.




I went through the same experience about a three months before I graduated.  I had applied for a job with the FDA working in their IT department.  The guy that got the job lives a couple of blocks away from me and I have known his parents all my life.  They are good people and the dude is pretty smart, but I had four years of military experience and was three months from graduating with a BS in Computer Science.  Antonio had a high school education and two years of Jr College and most of that was basic core classes.  He was hired b/c he was black and he knew it.  We even spoke about it watching the fight Saturday night. Antonio has even told me that it was wrong. I am glad it happend that way in the long run, I have a better job than that one would have been and make a lot more money, but it is still wrong that he was hired b/c he is black over someone who was white and had more experience.

Monkey Man is correct in that giving someone a handout and not expecting someone that is of able body and mind not to bust their ass or work for what they get is only going to add to the problem.  That is the problem with a lot people today, they expect a handout or someone else to take care of thier problems for them and it is only getting worse.  JMO


----------



## DOMS (May 31, 2006)

sword- said:
			
		

> I doubt that. Just stop acting like it doesn't exist.


I've acknowledged it several time.



			
				sword- said:
			
		

> so I am not saying 'all whites are racist' etc.


This would be relevant if this was said in reply to one of your posts, which it wasn't.




			
				sword- said:
			
		

> Racism is really just a system of advantage if you think about it. Whites have had it for years, but then again there are people who cry discrimination when it isn't there, so it is a touchy line. Ahh human nature.


It's not the vacuum of racism that bothers me, it's that with the current politically correct environment, only white can be racist.  The common idea among blacks of what equality entails is racist.  "We can have it, but you can't."


----------



## GFR (May 31, 2006)

sword- said:
			
		

> I doubt that. *Just stop acting like it doesn't exist.*
> 
> I don't lead my life in a way where I point fingers because of race, but I know it is around and I've experienced it first hand. I've experienced it from whites AND blacks though so I am not saying 'all whites are racist' etc.
> 
> ...


I agree 100%, I have witnessed racism by all peoples. Blacks for the most part are very racist, they take it much farther than most whites do.

Best job for the best person....simple as that.


----------



## BigDyl (May 31, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I agree 100%, I have witnessed racism by all peoples. Blacks for the most part are very racist, they take it much farther than most whites do.
> 
> Best job for the best person....simple as that.



Your stats are racist.



nice bent over laterals, although i've gotten 140's for 8.


----------



## GFR (May 31, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Your stats are racist.
> 
> 
> 
> nice bent over laterals, although i've gotten 140's for 8.


I cut and pasted it from warriorofpeace journal....the guy is a clown


----------



## BigDyl (May 31, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I cut and pasted it from warriorofpeace journal....the guy is a clown





Coleman doesn't have anything on that guy.


----------



## maniclion (May 31, 2006)

Pum pum pum pa dum pum white people do this pa dum tum pum pa tum pa tum black people do that pa dum pa dum pad um when the electricity goes out and the lights go off white people panic pa dum pa dum ta tum when the lights go off black people _plan it_! pa tum tum


----------



## god hand (May 31, 2006)

bigss75 said:
			
		

> If your going to make a story up don't steal it from Dave Chapelle. White people watch that show as well.


 You think I got time to make up stories?


----------



## Yanick (May 31, 2006)

i'm not prejudiced. i hate everybody equally.


----------



## god hand (May 31, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> True story, when I was 22 I applied to the Police force in Dallas. We had about 30 guys show up, 27  were white 3 were balck. I was the top of the group in the physical fitness testing and the written test...I also passed the polygraph and mental tests with flying colors. I watched them cut white guy after white guy...most with 4 year degrees the others with 2 year degrees. It got down to the final 5 people and guess what...3 were black and 2 were white. I personally watched them wave one of the black men for cocane use and sex with a minor....both automatic disqualifications. Then another black man failed the physical fitness test...they still passed him....when I was cut  I was the last white guy left and all 3 black men were given jobs...none of them had any college and two of them were clearly unqualified  due to drug use, stachatory rape and extreme obesity and failure to even come close to passing the fitness test.
> 
> 
> Is this fair??? Nope, this is one of the many reasons people are still racist.



Maybe you should have prayed  but seriously that's fucked up forefuck


----------



## god hand (May 31, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> No fuckin way, thats the problem not the solution...
> 
> No one will be equal until everyone is treated equal..
> 
> ...


You do know there are whites that wouldnt hire a blacks if they had a gun to thier head.


----------



## BigDyl (May 31, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> Maybe you should have prayed  but seriously that's fucked up forefuck





I'd hire you godhand  ....to shine my shoes bitch!!!!




















j/k.


----------



## fletcher6490 (May 31, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I'd hire you godhand  ....to shine my shoes bitch!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






See ya in another couple of days.


----------



## BigDyl (May 31, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:
			
		

> See ya in another couple of days.


----------



## god hand (May 31, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I agree 100%, I have witnessed racism by all peoples. Blacks for the most part are very racist, *they take it much farther than most whites do.*
> 
> Best job for the best person....simple as that.


We dont have a KKK, we dont have meetings about how to get rid of blacks and Jews, we dont burn crosses, we dont wave confederate flags, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 31, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> But I get the best fades, in a black barbershop...
> White barbers can't cut hair...
> 
> 
> ...


 
I hear ya. There's actually a white kid in the shop who cuts my hair sometimes and he's good. I guess it rubbed off on him because he had fucked my head up in the past before improving.


----------



## maniclion (May 31, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> We dont have a KKK, we dont have meetings about how to get rid of blacks and Jews, we dont burn crosses, we dont wave confederate flags, etc. etc. etc.


Nation of Islam


----------



## DOMS (May 31, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Nation of Islam



This was my first thought as well.


----------



## Witmaster (May 31, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> We dont have a KKK, we dont have meetings about how to get rid of blacks and Jews, we dont burn crosses, we dont wave confederate flags, etc. etc. etc.


 


			
				maniclion said:
			
		

> Nation of Islam


 
 Louis Farrakhan is the biggest racist and one of the worst influences on young Blacks to date


----------



## DOMS (May 31, 2006)

During Jesse Jackson's presidential campaign, Farrakhan refers to Judaism      as a "gutter religion," and the _Chicago Tribune_ quotes him      as saying: "The Jews don't like Farrakhan, so they call me Hitler. Well,      that's a good name. Hitler was a very great man. He rose Germany up from the      ashes." He later says he was not pleased with Hitler's treatment of the      Jews. Jackson was forced to distance himself from Farrakhan.

Before a City College audience in New York, Farrakhan warns: "The white      man is our mortal enemy, and we cannot accept him. I will fight to see that      vicious beast go down into the late of fire prepared for him from the beginning,      that he never rise again to give any innocent black man, woman or child the      hell that he has delighted in pouring on us for 400 years."


----------



## Witmaster (May 31, 2006)

I remember several years back when a black man went nuts and killed several people on a subway.  He pulled out a 9mm and shot everyone who wasn't black.  Commited cold blooded murder and aggrevated assault.

Farrakhan called the guy a "hero"


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 31, 2006)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> I remember several years back when a black man went nuts and killed several people on a subway. He pulled out a 9mm and shot everyone who wasn't black. Commited cold blooded murder and aggrevated assault.
> 
> Farrakhan called the guy a "hero"


 
That's a little like that Goetz dude in NY too. He was a white, dorky-type guy who shot like 3 or 4 blacks in the subway (they allegedly asked him for money and he felt he was going to be mugged). He was only convicted on weapons charges. He gained support by many whites in the area and across the country.


----------



## DOMS (May 31, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> That's a little like that Goetz dude in NY too. He was a white, dorky-type guy who shot like 3 or 4 blacks in the subway (they allegedly asked him for money and he felt he was going to be mugged). He was only convicted on weapons charges. He gained support by many whites in the area and across the country.


The witness indicated that the guys who approached Goetz did so is a threatening manner.  Since it's not clear (without a doubt), to say it was panhandling or a mugging is conjecture, not fact.

What is a fact is that every one of the alleged muggers were criminal convicts with an aggregate total of nine convictions and ten outstanding criminal bench warrants.  One of them later went on to he was later convicted of raping, sodomizing, beating and robbing a pregnant nineteen year old woman on a building rooftop.

Yeah, real pillars of the community.

He was shooting at people who he thought were mugging him.  It's not like he picked _*them*_.  The black man just opened fire no any white in sight.


----------



## fletcher6490 (May 31, 2006)

White people are racists cause of people like this...http://www.weakgame.com/media_2455_Bruce_the_Boss__Beware.html


Is this guy for real.


----------



## DOMS (May 31, 2006)

Who's the boss?


----------



## god hand (May 31, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:
			
		

> White people are racists cause of people like this...http://www.weakgame.com/media_2455_Bruce_the_Boss__Beware.html
> 
> 
> Is this guy for real.


----------



## maniclion (May 31, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:
			
		

> White people are racists cause of people like this...http://www.weakgame.com/media_2455_Bruce_the_Boss__Beware.html
> 
> 
> Is this guy for real.


That's Myk's Camp homie don't be hatin'.  

*Rawcamp.com Windsor, Ontario's premiere independent Hip-Hop label, RAW Records*


----------



## fletcher6490 (May 31, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> That's Myk's Camp homie don't be hatin'.
> 
> *Rawcamp.com Windsor, Ontario's premiere independent Hip-Hop label, RAW Records*




Sorry yo.


----------



## Doublebase (May 31, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:
			
		

> White people are racists cause of people like this...http://www.weakgame.com/media_2455_Bruce_the_Boss__Beware.html
> 
> 
> Is this guy for real.



Thats sad.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 31, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> He was shooting at people who he thought were mugging him. It's not like he picked _*them*_. The black man just opened fire no any white in sight.


 
That is why I said it is a "little" like it. A black shooting whites in the subway. A white shooting blacks in the subway. The white being portrayed by many as a hero.


----------



## Witmaster (May 31, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> That's a little like that Goetz dude in NY too. He was a white, dorky-type guy who shot like 3 or 4 blacks in the subway (they allegedly asked him for money and he felt he was going to be mugged). He was only convicted on weapons charges. He gained support by many whites in the area and across the country.


Yea... I guess that evens everything out fairly.

Right or wrong... I think one massive difference between the cases is that Goetz killed a group of street thugs.  Witnesses testified that the men were demanding money and appeard agressive and threatening.  An ionvestigation revealed that the four black men were, in fact, on thier way to steal money from a video arcade and decided to make a "quick buck" from Goetz.  They thought wrong.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 31, 2006)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> Yea... I guess that evens everything out fairly.
> 
> Right or wrong... I think one massive difference between the cases is that Goetz killed a group of street thugs. *Witnesses testified that the men were demanding money and appeard agressive and threatening*. An ionvestigation revealed that the four black men were, in fact, on thier way to steal money from a video arcade and decided to make a "quick buck" from Goetz. They thought wrong.


 
I think they also had sharpened screwdrivers on them too.


----------



## Witmaster (May 31, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> That is why I said it is a "little" like it. A black shooting whites in the subway. A white shooting blacks in the subway. The white being portrayed by many as a hero.


There's NOTHING like it.  In the case I cited the murder was killing exclusively out of hate.  Witnesses reported that he would methodically walk up to a young woman and shot her point-blank in the face as she begged for her life.

Your "comparison" is extremely flawed here.


----------



## DOMS (May 31, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> I think they also had sharpened screwdrivers on them too.



That was a rumor, to which both Goetz and the would-be muggers had never said and outright denied.


----------



## fletcher6490 (May 31, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> That was a rumor, to which both Goetz and the would-be muggers had never said and outright denied.




Hey whitey, this thread is gonna hit 20 pages biatch.  You're gonna owe me some sort of "favor".


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 31, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> That was a rumor, to which both Goetz and the would-be muggers had never said and outright denied.


 
Untrue. Paramedics and police found 4 screwdrivers on 2 of the men. The rumor you speak of that was denied was that he was threatened with the screwdrivers.


----------



## DOMS (May 31, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:
			
		

> Hey whitey, this thread is gonna hit 20 pages biatch.  You're gonna owe me some sort of "favor".



So, I'm...uhhhh...gonna be your "slave?"


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 31, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> You do know there are whites that wouldnt hire a blacks if they had a gun to thier head.


And youre saying...  You _*would want*_ to work for a boss, or in an enviroment,
like that!?!?


----------



## DOMS (May 31, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Untrue. Paramedics and police found 4 screwdrivers on 2 of the men. The rumor you speak of that was denied was that he was threatened with the screwdrivers.


My apologies. I thought you were insinuating that they attempted to use them.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 31, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> My apologies. I thought you were insinuating that they attempted to use them.


 
I think they confessed to using the screwdrivers to break into change boxes or something like that. And they were on their way to rob an arcade when they ran into Goetz. So they were definately up to no good.


----------



## DOMS (May 31, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> I think they confessed to using the screwdrivers to break into change boxes or something like that. And they were on their way to rob an arcade when they ran into Goetz. So they were definately up to no good.



So then, not really a good comparison?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 31, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> So then, not really a good comparison?


 
Two shootings in a subway where race was made the issue by the media... how can you not compare them a "little" as I stated in the first place?


----------



## DOMS (May 31, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Two shootings in a subway where race was made the issue by the media... how can you not compare them a "little" as I stated in the first place?



Okay, I'll give you the "little" for the reasons you stated, but the rest of the details make them quite different.

Also, keep in mind that Louis Farrakhan praised the black man for killing whites and New Yorkers praised Goetz, not for shooting blacks, but for shooting muggers.


----------



## god hand (May 31, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> And youre saying...  You _*would want*_ to work for a boss, or in an enviroment,
> like that!?!?


If I really need a job shit why not. If he tries to get rid of me, I'll pull the race card.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 31, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> Okay, I'll give you the "little" for the reasons you stated, but the rest of the details make them quite different.
> 
> Also, keep in mind that Louis Farrakhan praised the black man for killing whites and New Yorkers praised Goetz, not for shooting blacks, but for shooting muggers.


 
Farrakhan is a dick for that, props to Goetz for defending himself, maybe overdoing it a little, probably could have scared the fuck outta em just by pulling the .38... I already knew this though. All I was doing was making an observation and saying the cases resembled one another. Nothing more.


----------



## min0 lee (May 31, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> Because the Indians wouldn't break, and therefor, wouldn't make good slaves.


They replaced Indians  slaves with African slaves in the Caribbean because the natives immune system couldn't handle new diseases from Europe....chicken pox......

I found that interesting.


----------



## DOMS (May 31, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> They replaced Indians  slaves with African slaves in the Caribbean because the natives immune system couldn't handle new diseases from Europe....chicken pox......
> 
> I found that interesting.



Ergo, Africa is filthier than the Americas.


----------



## min0 lee (May 31, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> True story, when I was 22 I applied to the Police force in Dallas. We had about 30 guys show up, 27 were white 3 were balck. I was the top of the group in the physical fitness testing and the written test...I also passed the polygraph and mental tests with flying colors. I watched them cut white guy after white guy...most with 4 year degrees the others with 2 year degrees. It got down to the final 5 people and guess what...3 were black and 2 were white. I personally watched them wave one of the black men for cocane use and sex with a minor....both automatic disqualifications. Then another black man failed the physical fitness test...they still passed him....when I was cut I was the last white guy left and all 3 black men were given jobs...none of them had any college and two of them were clearly unqualified due to drug use, stachatory rape and extreme obesity and failure to even come close to passing the fitness test.
> 
> 
> Is this fair??? Nope, this is one of the many reasons people are still racist.


That is wrong....I can't believe you passed the mental test though.


----------



## DOMS (May 31, 2006)

Oh, he's mental alright.


----------



## Little Wing (May 31, 2006)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> Don't be so hard on yourself, hon.  You can't help it that you were born white




i'm not white i'm sort of a peachy pink yellow color. in most places.


----------



## min0 lee (May 31, 2006)

sword- said:
			
		

> So we won't repeat the same mistake. Look racism still exists unfortunately and it is sad that it still goes on today. *Hell even some blacks are racist against each other.* I guess the best thing we can do is to educate each other so the same mistakes int he past won't repeat themselves. Nowadays people think it is tolerable to say that all arabs are terrorists, asians can't drive, mexicans shouldn't be coming over here, and all the racial slurs that come with that...so it will take some time for all of us to see each other as individuals rather than stereotypes. I try my best, but I know my own shortcomings as well.


Some darker blacks dislike "yellow" blacks, some Jamaicans dislike American blacks.........


----------



## min0 lee (May 31, 2006)

Yanick said:
			
		

> i'm not prejudiced. i hate everybody equally.


----------



## min0 lee (May 31, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:
			
		

> See ya in another couple of days.


----------



## Little Wing (May 31, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> What you are proposing is to solve the (apparent) racism of _*all *_whites with more racism.



i have no idea. like most americans i'm more interested in issues that affect me personally. like getting laid.


----------



## min0 lee (May 31, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> We dont have a KKK, we dont have meetings about how to get rid of blacks and Jews, we dont burn crosses, we dont wave confederate flags, etc. etc. etc.


Whites are better at organizing.


----------



## DOMS (May 31, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> i have no idea. like most americans i'm more interested in issues that affect me personally. like getting laid.



I've seen your pictures,  I doubt getting laid is really an "issue."


----------



## Little Wing (May 31, 2006)

trust me it's an issue.


----------



## DOMS (May 31, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Whites are better at organizing.


----------



## min0 lee (May 31, 2006)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> Louis Farrakhan is the biggest racist and one of the worst influences on young Blacks to date


That's one of the major problems African Americans have, they have no true leader.....Jesse Jackson, Al Sharpton...they are in it for themselves. The last true leader they had was Clinton but where is he nowadays?

But serious,  has anyone ever heard Bill Cosby criticize his race? He makes sense sometimes.


----------



## min0 lee (May 31, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

>


OOPS, I'm not supposed to do that.


----------



## Little Wing (May 31, 2006)

and come to think of it people who just won't go out n screw just anybody to relieve their horniness are in the minority. so maybe i can get a little funding for porn or something...


----------



## DOMS (May 31, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> trust me it's an issue.


I'll take your word on it, but I don't understand.


----------



## min0 lee (May 31, 2006)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> I remember several years back when a black man went nuts and killed several people on a subway. He pulled out a 9mm and shot everyone who wasn't black. Commited cold blooded murder and aggrevated assault.
> 
> Farrakhan called the guy a "hero"


That happened in Long Island I believe.


----------



## DOMS (May 31, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> OOPS, I'm not supposed to do that.



My bad too.  I'm supposed to use this  emoticon, or so god hand said.

That reminded me of something I wrote about a year ago.  The topic of whites making up the majority of the serial killers came up.  I pointed out that blacks usually get caught on the first kill or two.


----------



## god hand (May 31, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Whites are better at organizing.


hmmmmmm..........


----------



## min0 lee (May 31, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> hmmmmmm..........


Just kidding.


----------



## BigDyl (May 31, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> hmmmmmm..........




It's ok godhand, I got yo back brah.


----------



## GFR (May 31, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> That is wrong....I can't believe you passed the mental test though.


At 22 it was easy...now I doubt I could pass


----------



## min0 lee (May 31, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> It's ok godhand, I got yo back brah.


Don't make me pull this out again punk *--->*


----------



## BigDyl (May 31, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Don't make me pull this out again punk *--->*


----------



## min0 lee (May 31, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

>


Damn buddy, I'm so sorry.


----------



## BigDyl (May 31, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> At 22 it was easy...now I doubt I could pass





True Story, at least you can still do bent lat raises with 120's.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 31, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> If I really need a job shit why not. If he tries to get rid of me, I'll pull the race card.



You should be _*B**anned!*_

Jerk!


----------



## Witmaster (May 31, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> and come to think of it people who just won't go out n screw just anybody to relieve their horniness are in the minority. so maybe i can get a little funding for porn or something...


Getit figured out and share it with the rest of us


----------



## mxrc (May 31, 2006)

*racist*

Contrary to what the media often portrays, the large majority of white people are beset by superiority/racist complexes. The problem is that since it has become politically incorrect to be overtly racist, racism has taken on a far subtler edge than earlier on in history. Hollywood portrays racists/White Supremacists as being profane, being armed with guns and as having swastikas tattooed on their arms and chests. This representation attempts to put across that it is only a few isolated whites are racists, thus separating the perpetuation of racism and white supremacy away from the general population, which in itself is far from the truth. Those who manifest their ignorance very overtly are easy to spot but those who come disingenuously with polished rhetoric of 'one love', ???unity' and 'we are all one people' are harder for the sleeping masses to spot. In spite of the proclamation by many Whites, that they are not racist, evidence to the contrary overwhelmingly exposes this charade. Whether people like it or not, racist/sexist superiority attitudes are imbedded and conditioned by media, family, friends, institutions, religions and the education system and thus racism and white privilege is the norm and not the exception.

Many Whites try to sidestep their complicity in the whole global system of White Supremacy, yet still continue to uphold and benefit from the plethora of white privileges that underlie the dynamics of White Supremacy. This automatic privilege and status given to White people is internalized and normalized by many, but to the non-whites who continually get the worse end of the stick, there is hardly any illusions about the existence of equality or justice. Unless Whites deal with themselves holistically, which involves them reasoning and coming to terms with their past misdeeds, the highest they can reach is to be patronizing and subtly manifest their superiority complexes on those around them. 

*Slavery has existed millions of years.  Unlike other forms of slavery, the African slave trade was based on the color of skin.    This helped to create the ideology of white supremacy.   The subliminal imagery whites have of a black is usually ex-slave or inferior human.    There was a German researcher the concluded that the African slave trade set humanity back 10,000 years because it changed the complexity of human relations from class-driven to race-driven.

75% of the world???s population is non-white, but the majority of control belongs to 2 white countries, USA and Britain.  Why?  Dig deep into your racist minds and the answer will appear like you tiny dicks.
*


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 31, 2006)

This is truely ... racist!!!

Nothing really equalls that.


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 31, 2006)

Were not black slaves bought from blacks in Africa?  Dunno could be wrong but wasn't that how the evil slave trading monsters filled their cargo holds?  

I guess all I'm sayin here is we live in the here and now ... we need to go from here to achieve whatever we can as a society.  That will not get done as easily if people keep holding on to the past.  I'm an American of mixed blood.  I have less to let go of so it's easier for me to do.  I imagine that there is a proportional relationship between the need to let go and pigmentation.  

Buttttt some people just thrive on anger and are unable to get thru life without that basis for hate ... that must really suck to be so full of a subdued anger and yet still be required to function in a world dominated by whitey.  Ya hate 'em but ya gotta deal with em anyway.


----------



## GFR (Jun 1, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> Contrary to what the media often portrays, the large majority of white people are beset by superiority/racist complexes. The problem is that since it has become politically incorrect to be overtly racist, racism has taken on a far subtler edge than earlier on in history. Hollywood portrays racists/White Supremacists as being profane, being armed with guns and as having swastikas tattooed on their arms and chests. This representation attempts to put across that it is only a few isolated whites are racists, thus separating the perpetuation of racism and white supremacy away from the general population, which in itself is far from the truth. Those who manifest their ignorance very overtly are easy to spot but those who come disingenuously with polished rhetoric of 'one love', ???unity' and 'we are all one people' are harder for the sleeping masses to spot. In spite of the proclamation by many Whites, that they are not racist, evidence to the contrary overwhelmingly exposes this charade. Whether people like it or not, racist/sexist superiority attitudes are imbedded and conditioned by media, family, friends, institutions, religions and the education system and thus racism and white privilege is the norm and not the exception.
> 
> Many Whites try to sidestep their complicity in the whole global system of White Supremacy, yet still continue to uphold and benefit from the plethora of white privileges that underlie the dynamics of White Supremacy. This automatic privilege and status given to White people is internalized and normalized by many, but to the non-whites who continually get the worse end of the stick, there is hardly any illusions about the existence of equality or justice. Unless Whites deal with themselves holistically, which involves them reasoning and coming to terms with their past misdeeds, the highest they can reach is to be patronizing and subtly manifest their superiority complexes on those around them.
> 
> ...




I agree 100%.....blacks are racist and sold there own people for gold....shame on them


----------



## god hand (Jun 1, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> * Why?  Dig deep into your racist minds and the answer will appear like your tiny dicks.*


----------



## DOMS (Jun 1, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> 75% of the world???s population is non-white, but the majority of control belongs to 2 white countries, USA and Britain.  Why?


You need to ask yourself why a few whites can lord over, and do better, than the majority of non-whites.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 1, 2006)

This is what happens when you oppress an entire race of people for so long.  These are the reprecussions that occur.

Now, I don't agree with minorities being racist toward whites, but I can understand it.  Of course, I have never been called or seen any white person called a honkey, cracker, or any of that shit in my entire life.  However, I have seen black people called niggers right to their faces, and I have also seen a ridiculous level of racial profiling occur on behalf of law enforcement.

Black people are touchy about this subject because they have been and continue to be fucked over.  We make efforts to squealch this type of behavior and prejudice, but it still exists at a significant level whether we like it or not.  White people have no need to be worried about BET because they know that they are still going to control everything from the government to the media to the military and what have you.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 1, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> You need to ask yourself why a few whites can lord over, and do better, than the majority of non-whites.



Because they are greedy and willing to use excessive force to maintain that position.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 1, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Because they are greedy and willing to use excessive force to maintain that position.


Of course, and every else _is so much better_.  

Everyone wants to be on top, but only one gets to bet there.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 1, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Because they are greedy and willing to use excessive force to maintain that position.



Additionally, I wasn't talking about just the US, I'm talking about the world.  The wealthiest, most prosperous, nations are white.  Why is that?

Feel free to spout off about slavery.  Every major civilization had slavery.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 1, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> *
> 75% of the world???s population is non-white, but the majority of control belongs to 2 white countries, USA and Britain.  Why?  Dig deep into your racist minds and the answer will appear like you tiny dicks.
> *




Chicks dig money and power, not big dicks, so i am fine with that.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 1, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> Additionally, I wasn't talking about just the US, I'm talking about the world.  The wealthiest, most prosperous, nations are white.  Why is that?
> 
> Feel free to spout off about slavery.  Every major civilization had slavery.



Because some people have other indicators of what prosperous means besides wealth.  You're just being overly materialistic, which is the problem with a lot of white people.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 1, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> Of course, and every else _is so much better_.
> 
> Everyone wants to be on top, but only one gets to bet there.



Maybe they think about it, but we act on it.  Plain and simple.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 1, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> Additionally, I wasn't talking about just the US, I'm talking about the world.  The wealthiest, most prosperous, nations are white.  Why is that?
> 
> Feel free to spout off about slavery.  Every major civilization had slavery.



Oh yeah, and because the nations that "reached the top" first use techniques to keep the other nations subserviant to them so that they can be raped for cheap labor and resources.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 1, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Because some people have other indicators of what prosperous means besides wealth.  You're just being overly materialistic, which is the problem with a lot of white people.



What other criteria are you alluding to?


----------



## DOMS (Jun 1, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, and because the nations that "reached the top" first use techniques to keep the other nations subserviant to them so that they can be raped for cheap labor and resources.



But from an evolutionary standpoint, whites are latecomers.


----------



## topolo (Jun 1, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> Thats sad.



So is your grammar.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 1, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, and because the nations that "reached the top" first use techniques to keep the other nations subserviant to them so that they can be raped for cheap labor and resources.




That is not fair CPimp. Your logic insinuates that white people are the only ones that use these techniques to stay in power, when in fact every culture to make it to the top used these techniques to stay in power. 
The Romans, Egyptians, North Koreans, Chinese, etc. all used them. It is a fact of human nature that once you get on top; you do everything to stay on top, and to suppress an upraising from those whom you use. 
DOMS question was why do white cultures always seem to make it to the top? So you see, your answer doesn???t really apply.


----------



## god hand (Jun 1, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> White people have no need to be worried about BET because they know that they are still going to control everything from the government to the media to the military and what have you.


Seriously.............


----------



## maniclion (Jun 1, 2006)

I watch BET jazz all the time.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 1, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> What other criteria are you alluding to?



A higher level of spiritual enlightment.  Better overall bonding with other humans.  Different sets of morals and beliefs.  The fact that they don't yurn for wealth and power.  Things of that nature; you know, things that are intangible.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 1, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> But from an evolutionary standpoint, whites are latecomers.



Fair enough, but it's only from recent developments in technology that this level of imperialism is possible.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 1, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> That is not fair CPimp. Your logic insinuates that white people are the only ones that use these techniques to stay in power, when in fact every culture to make it to the top used these techniques to stay in power.
> The Romans, Egyptians, North Koreans, Chinese, etc. all used them. It is a fact of human nature that once you get on top; you do everything to stay on top, and to suppress an upraising from those whom you use.
> DOMS question was why do white cultures always seem to make it to the top? So you see, your answer doesn???t really apply.



I never said that other cultures didn't do this throughout history, but we're doing it now.  You also just made your question invalid, because you pointed out that plenty of other cultures have been at the "global forefront."  However, you also have to consider that our level of global prowess is largely affected by the fact that there is a closer knit international community at this stage in the game.  That has a lot to do with it; technology is the reason why "whites" (Which is really just an orgy of European nations) have been the opressors for the past few hundred years.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 1, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> A higher level of spiritual enlightment.  Better overall bonding with other humans.  Different sets of morals and beliefs.  The fact that they don't yurn for wealth and power.  Things of that nature; you know, things that are intangible.



And what?  Africans are better at those?  People from the EU?  Asia (Japanese excempted)?  Latin America?

The grass is always greener...


----------



## DOMS (Jun 1, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Fair enough, but it's only from recent developments in technology that this level of imperialism is possible.



Still, why whites?  Why not blacks or some other race?


----------



## GFR (Jun 1, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> Still, why whites?  *Why not blacks or some other race?*


I know why


----------



## clemson357 (Jun 1, 2006)

What do you think would happen if a white senator assaulted a black police officer for asking him to walk through a metal detector?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 1, 2006)

omfg. this thread is soooooo unreadable.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 1, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> What do you think would happen if a white senator assaulted a black police officer for asking him to walk through a metal detector?



Even better, what if a white mayor threated the President with physical violence?


----------



## clemson357 (Jun 1, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> Even better, what if a white mayor threated the President with physical violence?



what if a white mayor repeatedly said he wanted an all white city?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 1, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I have never been called or seen any white person called a honkey, cracker, or any of that shit in my entire life.





Really?


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 2, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> And what?  Africans are better at those?  People from the EU?  Asia (Japanese excempted)?  Latin America?
> 
> The grass is always greener...



I was just suggesting that perhaps materialism is lower on the totem pole than it is in Western society.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 2, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> Still, why whites?  Why not blacks or some other race?



On the global scale, whites have simply been implementing more imperialistic practices in recent times relative to other countries.  Are you suggesting that it's because white people have superior genetics or some such nonsense?


----------



## maniclion (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 2, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> On the global scale, whites have simply been implementing more imperialistic practices in recent times relative to other countries.  Are you suggesting that it's because white people have superior genetics or some such nonsense?



I said no such thing, I asked a question.  It's a question that I've been trying to find the answer to for quite some time.  It may very well be genetics, I've yet to find proof one way or another.  I do find in funny that it's okay to say that blacks have different genetics so long as it works out to be a compliment.  How often have you heard of blacks having "higher testosterone levels"?

As for "implementing more imperialistic practices", the alternative is to spend a few millennium killing your own people.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 2, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I was just suggesting that perhaps materialism is lower on the totem pole than it is in Western society.



Don't kid yourself.  It's not lower on everyone else's totem poll.  It's that we Americans have way more material possessions because we can.  They don't have less because they choose to.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 2, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> I said no such thing, I asked a question.  It's a question that I've been trying to find the answer to for quite some time.  It may very well be genetics, I've yet to find proof one way or another.  I do find in funny that it's okay to say that blacks have different genetics so long as it works out to be a compliment.  How often have you heard of blacks having "higher testosterone levels"?
> 
> As for "implementing more imperialistic practices", the alternative is to spend a few millennium killing your own people.



Okay, I was just trying to see if you were attempting to lead me into that suggestion.  That's the impression I got.  

That's just the way it happened.  Someone had to get to the top.  There is always going to be someone there.  Also, there are other nations that can hang with whitey.  Look at China; they are a force to be reckoned with whether we want to admit it or not.  India is gaining prevalence as a powerful nation.  Japan is given respect in the world community.  America just got to the top because we have an incomprehensible military budget and weren't afraid to commit genocide to obtain a land very rich in natural resources.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 2, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> Don't kid yourself.  It's not lower on everyone else's totem poll.  It's that we Americans have way more material possessions because we can.  They don't have less because they choose to.



I think you're being a little cynical.  What about the Native Americans before us?  Sure, there is an element of materialism in everybody, but there are different degrees of this character trait.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 2, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Okay, I was just trying to see if you were attempting to lead me into that suggestion.  That's the impression I got.



Keep in mind that I'm not ruling it out.



			
				CowPimp said:
			
		

> That's just the way it happened.  Someone had to get to the top.



That's like saying "Someone had to be rich."  It still doesn't answer the question.



			
				CowPimp said:
			
		

> There is always going to be someone there.  Also, there are other nations that can hang with whitey.  Look at China; they are a force to be reckoned with whether we want to admit it or not.  India is gaining prevalence as a powerful nation.  Japan is given respect in the world community.



China and India have real stability issues.  They'll either develop into first world nation or rip apart.  Either way, it should be interesting.



			
				CowPimp said:
			
		

> America just got to the top because we have an incomprehensible military budget and weren't afraid to commit genocide to obtain a land very rich in natural resources.



Others have done these before and their not on top.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 2, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I think you're being a little cynical.  What about the Native Americans before us?  Sure, there is an element of materialism in everybody, but there are different degrees of this character trait.



True, but be careful with using American Indians as an example.  Their culture has been romanticized quite a bit.  Try and tell the wrong person (and not just an Indian) that there were plenty of wars and even human sacrifice in the Americans and you're sure to get into a heated argument.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 2, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> Keep in mind that I'm not ruling it out.



Okay.





> That's like saying "Someone had to be rich."  It still doesn't answer the question.



Well I'm obviously not going to be able to give a definitive answer as to why, but I followed up with some possibilities.





> China and India have real stability issues.  They'll either develop into first world nation or rip apart.  Either way, it should be interesting.



Yeah, but my point still stands.  They are in position to achieve a very high status in the world community, and already do on some level; it's quite possible if they play their cards right.  Even if they fail, there was a good effort put forth, heh.





> Others have done these before and their not on top.



Right place, right time?  That is, the state of global affairs was such that we utilized these tactics at just the right time.  I think there was sort of a domino effect; the whitey sticks together so one gets in power and their allies share some of that success.  I'm no historian obviously, but these suggestions are at least plausible.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 2, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> True, but be careful with using American Indians as an example.  Their culture has been romanticized quite a bit.  Try and tell the wrong person (and not just an Indian) that there were plenty of wars and even human sacrifice in the Americans and you're sure to get into a heated argument.



That still doesn't change the fact that they lived in far less materialistic societies than most of the world today.


----------



## god hand (Jun 2, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Someone had to get to the top.


If you think about it, ameriica hasnt even been on top for a hundred years. As to date, the most powerful country was Mongolia and their asian right?


----------



## DOMS (Jun 2, 2006)

Wow.


----------



## god hand (Jun 2, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Yeah, but my point still stands.  They are in position to achieve a very high status in the world community, and already do on some level; it's quite possible if they play their cards right.  Even if they fail, there was a good effort put forth, heh.


Could you imagine what it would be like if china out of nowhere stop exporting products! What if we could not get one barrel of oil from the Middle East!   Whites make it seem like they dont depend on anybody, but both of these would cause fuckin problems.


----------



## god hand (Jun 2, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> As for "implementing more imperialistic practices", the alternative is to spend a few millennium killing your own people.


It was whitey that started two world wars, dont kid yourself.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 2, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> Could you imagine what it would be like if china out of nowhere stop exporting products! What if we could not get one barrel of oil from the Middle East!   Whites make it seem like they dont depend on anybody, but both of these would cause fuckin problems.



The economies of both would collapse.  The US would have to go back to manufacturing its own products and we'd open the wells in Alaska.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 2, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> That still doesn't change the fact that they lived in far less materialistic societies than most of the world today.


And many Native American cultures made plans that included the survival of their seventh generation, unlike most cultures today who live to make themselves survive in luxury and fuck the next generation.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 2, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> It was whitey that started two world wars, dont kid yourself.



Versus the 2000 and more years of continuous killing in Sub-Saharan Africa? How about the slaughter of over 200,000 people with small-arms and hand held weapons that happened just a few years ago? 

That's a great heritage you've got there.


----------



## god hand (Jun 2, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> The economies of both would collapse.  The US would have to go back to manufacturing its own products a*nd we'd open the wells in Alaska.*


*THAT SHIT WOULD ONLY LAST SO LONG!* You know what, there's only two reasons gas cost so much now.

1. Middle East selling it for a high price

2. Greedy white men rasing the prices for no fuckin reason accept to get more money.



			
				DOMS said:
			
		

> The economies of both would collapse.


   Your right


----------



## god hand (Jun 2, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> Versus the 2000 and more years of continuous killing in Sub-Saharan Africa?
> That's a great heritage you've got there.


2000 years? I dont know what youre talkin about. (whitey didnt say to much in text books)





			
				DOMS said:
			
		

> How about the slaughter of over 200,000 people with small-arms and hand held weapons that happened just a few years ago?


 How about killing 10 million in concentration camps or 20 million in Siberia(Gulag)? *HOW ABOUT THE NATIVE AMERICANS LOL!*


----------



## DOMS (Jun 2, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> *THAT SHIT WOULD ONLY LAST SO LONG!* You know what, there's only two reasons gas cost so much now.
> 
> 1. Middle East selling it for a high price
> 
> ...



I'm glad the price of gas is so high and I hope it goes higher.  That way alternative fuel with become viable and the US can stop importing oil and then the OPEC will be worth shit.  Maybe I'll go to Venezuela and throw some bread on the dirt for them to eat.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 2, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> 2000 years? I dont know what youre talkin about. (whitey didnt say to much in text books)



Tribal wars.  They've been killing each other for millennium.  It's sad that whitey knows more about Africa than you.  Hey, do you think if I wrote it in the dirt that you'd read it?  How about if I wrote it on an animal pelt?  Would you read it then?



			
				god hand said:
			
		

> *HOW ABOUT THE NATIVE AMERICANS LOL!*



Who?


----------



## god hand (Jun 2, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> I'm glad the price of gas is so high and I hope it goes higher.


I hope it get higher so all these big fuckin trucks would get off the road  why buy a fuckin Dodge Ram if your not going to be carry a load at lease once a week? I dont give a fuck about a nice truck. Its still a truck


----------



## god hand (Jun 2, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> Tribal wars.  They've been killing each other for millennium.  It's sad that whitey knows more about Africa than you.  Hey, do you think if I wrote it in the dirt that you'd read it?  How about if I wrote it on an animal pelt?  Would you read it then?



Sad? lol I dont give a jack fuck about africa. The you know the complete thousand plus year history of the U.K.?


			
				DOMS said:
			
		

> Who?


The millions whitey killed? Trail of tears?


----------



## DOMS (Jun 2, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> Sad? lol I dont give a jack fuck about africa. The you know the complete thousand plus year history of the U.K.?


Yes, I do.  Of particular interest is the Roman's attempt to conquer the British Isle and the Black Death (this gave rise to the middle class).



			
				god hand said:
			
		

> The millions whitey killed? Trail of tears?


The Europeans invaded and they lost.  So?

Oh, and we've long since stopped the killing of Indians, while the killing in Africa is still going full steam.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 2, 2006)

Man I'm so torn, I don't know which part of me to hate, the white part, african-american part or the Native-American part.  You'd think if there were really some thing physical that made races not get along mixed breeds like my family would explode or something.


----------



## god hand (Jun 2, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> *Yes, I do.*(Damn)!   Of particular interest is the Roman's attempt to conquer the British Isle and the Black Death (this gave rise to the middle class).


What do you mean attempt? Didnt they? Rome during 117 AD






Since you know so much what was the name of that queen that had faught off so many Roman troops during AD 126(I think)? I forgot 



			
				DOMS said:
			
		

> The Europeans invaded and they lost.  So?
> 
> *Oh, and we've long since stopped the killing of Indians*, while the killing in Africa is still going full steam.


They because you kill damn near all of them


----------



## god hand (Jun 2, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Man I'm so torn, I don't know which part of me to hate, the white part, african-american part or the Native-American part.  You'd think if there were really some thing physical that made races not get along mixed breeds like my family would explode or something.


I'll would say that at least 75% of blacks in america are mixed. (Probably more)


----------



## DOMS (Jun 2, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> What do you mean attempt? Didnt they? Rome during 117 AD
> 
> Since you know so much what was the name of that queen that had faught off so many Roman troops during AD 126(I think)? I forgot


I'm referring to Caeser's invasion during 55-54 BC.  The first excursion of the Romans (by Caeser, anyway) was a small force that was driven off. 

When they returned in force the next year, the did take over quite of a bit of the British Isle, but not all of it.  The Roman's withdrew less than a year later because they had stretched themselves too thin.

I'm not positive, but I think the withdrawal of the Romans from the British Isle was at the height of the Roman Empire and from that point the Empire only declined.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 2, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> They because you kill damn near all of them



So what you're saying is that if we killed off all the African's the fighting would stop?


----------



## god hand (Jun 2, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> So what you're saying is that if we killed off all the African's the fighting would stop?


Yes duh


----------



## seth042280 (Jun 2, 2006)

*grow up*

three topics you should never talk about 

Religion
Politics 
Race

This topic seems to have turned into a pissing contest to see who knows more about history than the other . I personally dont give a shit what was going on in Romania 1500 freakin years ago . The fact is there are good people ,shitty people and people who teeter back and forth . The same people who talk about racism always have backhanded comments , " well I am racist because they are racist . " thats all I have read the entire topic.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 2, 2006)

seth042280 said:
			
		

> three topics you should never talk about
> 
> Religion
> Politics
> Race




Nice stats.  You can leg press only 500 LB's, yet you can Bench a 1 RM of approximately 385.


----------



## seth042280 (Jun 2, 2006)

ok let me fix it for you .


----------



## maniclion (Jun 2, 2006)

seth042280 said:
			
		

> three topics you should never talk about
> 
> Religion
> Politics
> ...



If you want to tell people the truth, make them laugh, otherwise they'll kill you.
  - Oscar Wilde


----------



## seth042280 (Jun 2, 2006)

good qoute


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 2, 2006)

"After he had read the first edition of We Were Not the Savages, published in 1993, Charles Saunders, a columnist with the Halifax Daily News, sent me a congratulatory note dated February 2, 1994: 

Several years ago, I watched a panel discussion that had several minority members, including a Black and a Micmac. The Micmac representative said that Blacks were slaves in the early days of European colonization, but his people were lower than slaves. At that time, I didn't understand what he meant. What, I wondered, is lower than being a piece of property to be bought and sold like a horse or cow? 

Then, in the chapter of your book titled "The Edge of Extinction," I read about how your people were systematically starved to death. At least a slave gets fed, simply because the owner has a vested interest in keeping him or her alive to maintain the slave's value as property. So, thanks to you, I know what it is to be "lower than a slave" to not even have value as human chattel or property..."

fuck all of you my maternal greatgrandmother was a full-blooded Micmac and there are Micmacs on my father's side of the family too...

now shut up or i'll scalp the lot of you.


----------



## Witmaster (Jun 2, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> now shut up or i'll scalp the lot of you.


Have you figured out how to get subsidized for porn yet?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 2, 2006)

well sort of. if it works out i'll be a lot less grumpy.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 2, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> "After he had read the first edition of We Were Not the Savages, published in 1993, Charles Saunders, a columnist with the Halifax Daily News, sent me a congratulatory note dated February 2, 1994:
> 
> Several years ago, I watched a panel discussion that had several minority members, including a Black and a Micmac. The Micmac representative said that Blacks were slaves in the early days of European colonization, but his people were lower than slaves. At that time, I didn't understand what he meant. What, I wondered, is lower than being a piece of property to be bought and sold like a horse or cow?
> 
> ...


My closest link is Cherokee early 1900's on my Fathers paternal Pre-Dust Bowl Oklohoman side and a further early 1800's Shawnee on my Father's maternal French side.  Who knows what mixtures besides french, german, jewish and black are on my mothers side, sadly none of that side of my family has done any geneaolgy studies like my 3 cousins and Aunt on my Fathers side.  In fact they were so ashamed of the Black part of the family that it wasn't cool to bring it up until the mid-80's.  I remember asking why my uncle looked black and got a quick, "He's not black he just works in the sun alot."  It wasn't until I had to do a family tree in 4th grade that the truth came out.


----------



## god hand (Jun 2, 2006)

seth042280 said:
			
		

> three topics you should never talk about
> 
> Religion
> Politics
> ...


You would have had the best post on this thread, but you fuck up when you said 


			
				seth042280 said:
			
		

> I personally dont give a shit what was going on in Romania 1500 freakin years ago


 If you did give a shit you would know Romania wasnt a country 1500 freakin years ago.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 2, 2006)

seth042280 said:
			
		

> ok let me fix it for you .





So, you can squat, what, 225 x 1?


----------



## DOMS (Jun 2, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> If you did give a shit you would know Romania wasnt a country 1500 freakin years ago.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 2, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> My closest link is Cherokee early 1900's on my Fathers paternal Pre-Dust Bowl Oklohoman side and a further early 1800's Shawnee on my Father's maternal French side.  Who knows what mixtures besides french, german, jewish and black are on my mothers side, sadly none of that side of my family has done any geneaolgy studies like my 3 cousins and Aunt on my Fathers side.  In fact they were so ashamed of the Black part of the family that it wasn't cool to bring it up until the mid-80's.  I remember asking why my uncle looked black and got a quick, "He's not black he just works in the sun alot."  It wasn't until I had to do a family tree in 4th grade that the truth came out.



i was always blonde, it has darkened as i've aged but if i looked thru my hair there were some strands that were jet black. i think it's pretty cool to have a mixed heritage. family history often has it's secrets. the underground railroad went thru winn maine where my parent's families both lived for generations. one of my family's hushed up secrets is a girl being sent away because she was impregnated by a black man. i can't imagine sending my daughter away if she were impregnated by satan himself. sometimes people just suck.


----------



## god hand (Jun 2, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> My closest link is Cherokee early 1900's on my Fathers paternal Pre-Dust Bowl Oklohoman side and a further early 1800's Shawnee on my Father's maternal French side.  Who knows what mixtures besides french, german, jewish and black are on my mothers side, sadly none of that side of my family has done any geneaolgy studies like my 3 cousins and Aunt on my Fathers side.  In fact they were so ashamed of the Black part of the family that it wasn't cool to bring it up until the mid-80's.  I remember asking why my uncle looked black and got a quick, "He's not black he just works in the sun alot."  It wasn't until I had to do a family tree in 4th grade that the truth came out.


I've been trying to explain for so long how white people take racism way too far. I know there are racist blacks, but what maniclion just posted is freakin crazy


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 2, 2006)

then again i like satan so that was a bad example....


----------



## god hand (Jun 2, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> i can't imagine sending my daughter away if she were impregnated by satan himself.


Omen?


----------



## god hand (Jun 2, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> then again i like satan so that was a bad example....


A fuckin horrible example.


----------



## god hand (Jun 2, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> then again i like satan so that was a bad example....


WHAT THA FUCK! JUST THROUGHT ABOUT WHAT YOU SAID!


----------



## GFR (Jun 2, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Man I'm so torn, I don't know which part of me to hate, the white part, african-american part or the Native-American part.  You'd think if there were really some thing physical that made races not get along mixed breeds like my family would explode or something.


Son, I have looked at your pics and I hate to break it to you but you are whitey


----------



## GFR (Jun 2, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> .........Where da white woman at?!


----------



## maniclion (Jun 2, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Son, I have looked at your pics and I hate to break it to you but you are whitey


If you really saw my pics you'd see I'm gray.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 2, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>





Today's WO:


Donkey Calf Raises

Pickup Truck  27x27

Bent Lateral Raises

Warmup: 120 x 15
140 x 6
160 x 3
200 x 1 (New 1RM)


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 2, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> If you really saw my pics you'd see I'm gay.




True Story.


----------



## GFR (Jun 2, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> If you really saw my pics you'd see I'm gray.


Well all I know is that the pics in your gallery are of the whitest dude I have ever seen


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 2, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Well all I know is that the pics in your gallery are of the whitest dude I have ever seen




True Story, and most racist.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 2, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Well all I know is that the pics in your gallery are of the whitest dude I have ever seen


"[SIZE=-1]Excuse me while I *whip this out*."

On my mothers side all of my uncles look mixed, my aunts barely.  My aunts children look white, my uncles children look a little mixed.  Dominant and recessive genetics at work.
[/SIZE]


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 2, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> there are *Micmacs* on my father's side of the family too...


----------



## god hand (Jun 2, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> True Story, and most racist.


This thread will not make it to 20 pages.


----------



## seth042280 (Jun 2, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> You would have had the best post on this thread, but you fuck up when you said
> If you did give a shit you would know Romania wasnt a country 1500 freakin years ago.




exactly like I said ....a pissing contest .


----------



## god hand (Jun 2, 2006)

seth042280 said:
			
		

> exactly like I said ....a pissing contest .


That's one of the things wrong with americans now they think "stuff" isnt important.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 2, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> What do you think would happen if a white senator assaulted a black police officer for asking him to walk through a metal detector?


They would fire the black man for even thinking of touching him.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 2, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> They would fire the black man for even thinking of touching him.




I might fire godhand.


----------



## seth042280 (Jun 2, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> That's one of the things wrong with americans now they think "stuff" isnt important.



So first it was whitey and now its America ? Man you have a long shitlist

If we keep this up . we will make it to 20


----------



## maniclion (Jun 2, 2006)

Did you know:

Chuck Norris, actor and martial artist (both parents are half Cherokee and half Irish)  and I got Irish and Cherokee blood too so ha ha.

Jimi Hendrix, guitarist, singer (Black, Caucasian, Cherokee)

Carmen Electra, actress (Irish, German, Cherokee)

Icould go on about all the intermixed races, but ya'll wouldn't care.


----------



## god hand (Jun 2, 2006)

Did you know one of the reasons Boston traded Babe Ruth was because they throught he was mixed with a taaaaaaaaaaad bit of black?


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 2, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Did you know:
> 
> Chuck Norris, actor and martial artist (both parents are half Cherokee and half Irish)  and I got Irish and Cherokee blood too so ha ha.
> 
> ...





Did you know:


Chuck Norris refers to himself in fourth person.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 2, 2006)

Oh Godhand

Melyssa Ford, video model, 1/2 white and 1/2 black. (Black mother, white father)


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 2, 2006)

lol. my daughter sits here with me while i'm on im too much. we were watching a stones video n i said "that black guy was hot.." she said "he's not black he just works in the sun a lot" lol.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 2, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> lol. my daughter sits here with me while i'm on im too much. we were watching a stones video n i said "that black guy was hot.." she said "he's not black he just works in the sun a lot" lol.




You were looking at godhands picture gallery?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 2, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> "[SIZE=-1]Excuse me while I *whip this out*."
> 
> 
> [/SIZE]


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 2, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

>



http://www.dickshovel.com/mic.html

lol omfg the link says dick shovel. that's one tough fing Micmac


----------



## god hand (Jun 2, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Oh Godhand
> 
> Melyssa Ford, video model, 1/2 white and 1/2 black. (Black mother, white father)


 All whites and blacks need to get togetther and fuck then! (shit! Time to go to work!    )


----------



## GFR (Jun 2, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> "[SIZE=-1]Excuse me while I *whip this out*."
> 
> On my mothers side all of my uncles look mixed, my aunts barely.  My aunts children look white, my uncles children look a little mixed.  Dominant and recessive genetics at work.
> [/SIZE]


Ok whitey


----------



## maniclion (Jun 2, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> All whites and blacks need to get togetther and fuck then! (shit! Time to go to work!    )


I'm all for stirring the pot, mixed breeds come out with some of the finest women Halle Berry


----------



## maniclion (Jun 2, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Ok whitey


You're still black right?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 2, 2006)

ForemanRules is a black dude!


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 2, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> ForemanRules is a black dude!


But he has an Asian penis.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 2, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> But he has an Asian penis.


Yeah...

In his A--


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 2, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Yeah...
> 
> In his A--


Wrong, now that he prefers black.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 2, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Wrong, now that he prefers black.



Once you go black, you never go back


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 2, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Once you go black, you never go back



Michael Jackson ..


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 2, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Michael Jackson ..



[SIZE=-1]Mcauley Culkin - [/SIZE]


----------



## GFR (Jun 2, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> You're still black right?


I am 100% white....I think


----------



## GFR (Jun 2, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> But he has an Asian penis.


My penis is not in the record books but is better than most


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 2, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> But he has an Asian penis.





			
				ForemanRules said:
			
		

> My penis is not in the record books but is better than most *Asians*


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 3, 2006)

*Teacher uses the "N" word~!*


> Teacher - "_Can you lend a nigga a pencil?_"


 
Teacher


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 3, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> *Teacher uses the "N" word~!*
> 
> Teacher


----------



## Hakim (Jun 3, 2006)

but you do have your own channel, its called cmt(country music telivision) you might as well call it the white channels cuz i can bet you no one else watches it.
about the name calling i must agree you have a point there.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 3, 2006)

Hakim said:
			
		

> but you do have your own channel, its called cmt(country music telivision) you might as well call it the white channels cuz i can bet you no one else watches it.



I've already covered this.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 3, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:
			
		

> You're on...honky.



Well, it's Saturday and there's only 15 pages.  You lost the bet...cracker.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 8, 2006)

Another racist video ...


----------



## StFlorian (Jun 9, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Another racist video ...



wow, suprised chapelle or the wayne's bros didn't think of something like that already.


----------



## Soul of Sol (Jun 9, 2006)

Every empire in the ancient and modern world was built on slave labor. The U.S had Africans, Natives, Irish <yes, Irish> and to a lesser extent the Chinese.
 Why is Africa the most fucked place on the planet? Because European and Arab colonization provided arms, supplies and money to differant warring factions. Think of the US supplying Afghanistan with weapons and money in the 80s to combat the Soviets.
 My Dad is 56 years old. He grew up in Mobile, Alabama. He grew up in segregated city. He has been chased and beaten in his childhood, just for being black. He still treats ALL people as equal. I consider my father a great man.
 The only race I can't stand are Neanderthals. They tip over my garbage, run naked in the street, and the women are really not that cute.


----------



## aceshigh (Jun 9, 2006)

Soul of Sol said:
			
		

> The only race I can't stand are Neanderthals. They tip over my garbage, run naked in the street, and the women are really not that cute.


thats racist !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! what if clemson reads this?? or topolo??


----------



## god hand (Jun 9, 2006)

StFlorian said:
			
		

> wow, suprised chapelle or the wayne's bros didn't think of something like that already.


Why the fuck is your avatar so big?


----------



## DOMS (Jun 9, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Another racist video ...



I like the racist PSP commercial.


----------



## StFlorian (Jun 9, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> Why the fuck is your avatar so big?



optical illusion


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 9, 2006)

*RACIST!!!!  EVERYONE'S BANNED!!!!!*


----------



## oaktownboy (Jun 9, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> if I move to Mexico, or say Africa, do I get special help, privledges and support since I am the minority in their country?



great point Rob


----------



## fletcher6490 (Jun 9, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> Well, it's Saturday and there's only 15 pages.  You lost the bet...cracker.




Goddamn you DOMS.  I hate how you are always right.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 9, 2006)

"right-wing" that is.


----------



## GFR (Jun 9, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> Why the fuck is your avatar so big?


avatar envy ?


----------



## DOMS (Jun 9, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> avatar envy ?



It's just his first time avatar-cramming.  After a while, the size won't bother him.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 9, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> I like the racist PSP commercial.


How is that racist?  Everybody plays with their nuts.


----------



## the_general64 (Jan 19, 2007)

I know this is an old post but i just came across it. First of all i am black and i do believe blacks can be racists also. i certainly don't think its okay to call whites honkeys or whatever but i don't believe that the majority of blacks are walking up to white people calling them whiteys, honkeys, or whatever, and if they did, to me they certainly would be racists. As far as racial pride goes, i believe that however you were born (i.e.   white, black, hispanic, interracial, etc.) you should be proud to be that. i don't have a problem with someone being proud to be white. i would find it strange if they didn't. that goes for any race. But you have to understand that for the most part whenever you hear the term white pride it is almost always linked to someone or somegroup whose agenda also includes the putting down of any thing thats not white. Racist whites have used the term white pride often enough that its associated with being racist. So do i believe ever person who says he's proud to be white is a racist, no. but a lot of people do. As far as having black history month goes, i see nothing wrong with it. i don't honestly believe that this aspect of history would have been taught otherwise. is it okay for blacks to be taught white american history? yes! is it okay for whites to be taught black american history? certainly. we are all americans and should learn everything about the country we live in, from every aspect.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 19, 2007)

the_general64 said:


> I know this is an old post but i just came across it. First of all i am black and i do believe blacks can be racists also. i certainly don't think its okay to call whites honkeys or whatever but i don't believe that the majority of blacks are walking up to white people calling them whiteys, honkeys, or whatever, and if they did, to me they certainly would be racists. As far as racial pride goes, i believe that however you were born (i.e.   white, black, hispanic, interracial, etc.) you should be proud to be that. i don't have a problem with someone being proud to be white. i would find it strange if they didn't. that goes for any race. But you have to understand that for the most part whenever you hear the term white pride it is almost always linked to someone or somegroup whose agenda also includes the putting down of any thing thats not white. Racist whites have used the term white pride often enough that its associated with being racist. So do i believe ever person who says he's proud to be white is a racist, no. but a lot of people do. *As far as having black history month goes, i see nothing wrong with it.* i don't honestly believe that this aspect of history would have been taught otherwise. is it okay for blacks to be taught white american history? yes! is it okay for whites to be taught black american history? certainly. we are all americans and should learn everything about the country we live in, from every aspect.



Of course you don't.  You also don't have a problem with murdering the English language either, but that's for another thread.

So let me ask you this Mr. "black history month": What month is white history month?  How about Jewish history month?  Chinese history month?  Mexican history month?

So, it's okay to have just _*black*_ history month, but screw everyone else!  Nice job there, racist.


----------



## goob (Jan 19, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Of course you don't.  You also don't have a problem with murdering the English language either, but that's for another thread.
> 
> So let me ask you this Mr. "black history month": What month is white history month?  How about Jewish history month?  Chinese history month?  Mexican history month?
> 
> So, it's okay to have just _*black*_ history month, but screw everyone else!  Nice job there, racist.



Just could'nt resist?


----------



## zombul (Jan 19, 2007)

Don't matter who said it!!!
I don't think being a minority makes you a victim of anything except numbers. The only things I can think of that are truly discriminatory are things like the United Negro College Fund, Jet Magazine, Black Entertainment Television, and Miss Black America. Try to have things like the United Caucasian College Fund, Cloud Magazine, White Entertainment Television, or Miss White America; and see what happens...Jesse Jackson will be knocking down your door. Guns do not make you a killer. I think killing makes you a killer. You can kill someone with a baseball bat or a car, but no one is trying to ban you from driving to the ball game.

I believe they are called the Boy Scouts for a reason, that is why there are no girls allowed. Girls belong in the Girl Scouts! ARE YOU LISTENING MARTHA BURKE?

I have the right "NOT" to be tolerant of others because they are different, weird, or tick me off.

When 70% of the people who get arrested are black, in cities where 70% of the population is black, that is not racial profiling, it is the Law of Probability.

I believe that if you are selling me a milkshake, a pack of cigarettes, a newspaper or a hotel room, you must do it in English! As a matter of fact, if you want to be an American citizen, you should have to speak English!

My father and grandfather didn't die in vain so you can leave the countries you were born in to come over and disrespect ours. I think the police should have every right to shoot your sorry ass if you threaten them after they tell you to stop. If you can't understand the word "freeze" or "stop" in English, see the above lines.

I don't think just because you were not born in this country, you are qualified for any special loan programs, government sponsored bank loans or tax breaks, etc., so you can open a hotel, coffee shop, trinket store, or any other business.
We did not go to the aid of certain foreign countries and risk our lives in wars to defend their freedoms, so that decades later they could come over here and tell us our constitution is a living document; and open to their interpretations. 


I don't hate the rich. I don't pity the poor. I know pro wrestling is fake, but so are movies and television. That doesn't stop you from watching them.

I think Bill Gates has every right to keep every penny he made and continue to make more. If it ticks you off, go and invent the next operating system that's better, and put your name on the building. 


It doesn't take a whole village to raise a child right, but it does take a parent to stand up to the kid; and smack their little behinds when necessary, and say "NO!"

I think tattoos and piercing are fine if you want them, but please don't pretend they are a political statement. And, please, stay home until that new lip ring heals. I don't want to look at your ugly infected mouth as you serve me French fries!

I am sick of "Political Correctness." I know a lot of black people, and not a single one of them was born in Africa; so how can they be "African-Americans"? Besides, Africa is a continent. I don't go around saying I am a European-American because my great, great, great, great, great, great grandfather was from Europe. I am proud to be from America and nowhere else. And if you don't like my point of view, tough...
THEN DON'T PASS IT ON!!
   RECIEVED THIS IN AN e-mail.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 19, 2007)

goob said:


> Just could'nt resist?



I tried.  _I really tried._


----------



## the_general64 (Jan 19, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Of course you don't.  You also don't have a problem with murdering the English language either, but that's for another thread.
> 
> So let me ask you this Mr. "black history month": What month is white history month?  How about Jewish history month?  Chinese history month?  Mexican history month?
> 
> So, it's okay to have just _*black*_ history month, but screw everyone else!  Nice job there, racist.



you choose one sentence and you say i'm murdering the english language. my apologies for being the first person to make a mistake while writing something on this forum. are you not the racist? do you accuse anyone who is white who has written a mistake of murdering the english language? so im a racist by saying that its okay to have a black history month? do you think that before they had a black history month students were taught about black americans? i don't think so. do you think that students were taught that blacks have fought in every war america has been involved in before we had black history month? and no there shouldn't be a jewish, mexican, or chinese history month. there should be american history period and anyone group contributing to that history should be talked about.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 19, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Of course you don't.  You also don't have a problem with murdering the English language either, but that's for another thread.
> 
> So let me ask you this Mr. "black history month": What month is white history month?  How about Jewish history month?  Chinese history month?  Mexican history month?
> 
> So, it's okay to have just _*black*_ history month, but screw everyone else!  Nice job there, racist.


Black History Month is a very important time where we can shed light on a _darker _(pun intended) period of American history and bring to our attention some of the achievements _of _great African-American inventors, authors, civil rights activists, and many others.....for a long time these people were not honored in many schools like my Fathers school in the 50's and 60's in a town that had signs posted at all roads leading in "Nigger! Don't let the sun set on your ass in this town..."


----------



## DOMS (Jan 19, 2007)

persecuted


the_general64 said:


> you choose one sentence and you say i'm murdering the english language. my apologies for being the first person to make a mistake while writing something on this forum.



Referring to your horrific grammar as a "mistake" is like saying that what happened to the Titanic was a boating accident.



the_general64 said:


> are you not the racist? do you accuse anyone who is white who has written a mistake of murdering the english language?



Hahahaahahahaahahahaha.  Ask around; nobody is safe. 



the_general64 said:


> so im a racist by saying that its okay to have a black history month?



Yes.



the_general64 said:


> do you think that before they had a black history month students were taught about black americans?



Not at all.  Until I turned 23, I thought black people were a marketing ploy.  

The history of blacks in America has been taught in the classes since the '60s; but that doesn't make you feel  persecuted enough, does it?



the_general64 said:


> i don't think



No, you don't.  

                                                You simply regurgitate the crap that blacks tell each other to make themselves feel special. In other words, that crap is supposed to make you feel _*different*_.  Which is racist. But since you're black, that's okay. 




the_general64 said:


> and no there shouldn't be a jewish, mexican, or chinese history month. there should be american history period and anyone group contributing to that history should be talked about.



So, you're saying that black history month should be done away with? Good for you!  Let that racist attitude go!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 19, 2007)

maniclion said:


> Black History Month is a very important time where we can shed light on a _darker _(pun intended) period of American history and bring to our attention some of the achievements _of _great African-American inventors, authors, civil rights activists, and many others.....for a long time these people were not honored in many schools like my Fathers school in the 50's and 60's in a town that had signs posted at all roads leading in "Nigger! Don't let the sun set on your ass in this town..."



 Black history month isn't about remembering darker times, it's a politically correct pile of bullshit to make white people feel better about themselves and make blacks feel entitled.  It's on the same level as the NAACP and BET.  It's a one-way racist street of shit that will create more racism that is ever "cures."


----------



## ZECH (Jan 19, 2007)

maniclion said:


> a town that had signs posted at all roads leading in "Nigger! Don't let the sun set on your ass in this town..."



I could name you a few within 2 hrs of me that are still that way. Wouldn't surprise me to see a hanging.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 19, 2007)

Get'em DOMS!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 19, 2007)

Jessica Love Hewitt has huge boobs.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 19, 2007)

Dale Mabry said:


> Jessica Love Hewitt has huge boobs.



Who the fuck is Jessica Love Hewitt?


----------



## Dero (Jan 19, 2007)

Dale Mabry said:


> Jessica Love Hewitt has huge boobs.



Je suis un petit crab


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 19, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> Who the fuck is Jessica Love Hewitt?



What's in a name?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 19, 2007)

Dale Mabry said:


> What's in a name?



Boobies.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 19, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> Who the fuck is Jessica Love Hewitt?



Here. (NSFW)


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 19, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> Boobies.



No, a name is of no worth, boobies are everything...


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 19, 2007)

How do I know we live in a better time?  3 seconds into a google search I found a red carpet nipple shot...Gotta Love It!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 19, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Here. (NSFW)



That's plenty SFW.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 19, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> That's plenty SFW.


I walk the line here enough as it is...why take unnecessary chances?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 19, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> That's plenty SFW.



If you work in a strip club...


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 19, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I walk the line here enough as it is...why take unnecessary chances?



I'd be more concerned about what you TYPE than what you link. TRUST ME, I know.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 19, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> I'd be more concerned about what you TYPE than what you link. TRUST ME, I know.



I know what I type.  I don't pull any punches.  But I figure that I should save my infraction points for words and not images.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Jan 19, 2007)

the_general64 said:


> you choose one sentence and you say i'm murdering the english language. my apologies for being the first person to make a mistake while writing something on this forum. are you not the racist? do you accuse anyone who is white who has written a mistake of murdering the english language? so im a racist by saying that its okay to have a black history month? do you think that before they had a black history month students were taught about black americans? i don't think so. do you think that students were taught that blacks have fought in every war america has been involved in before we had black history month? and no there shouldn't be a jewish, mexican, or chinese history month. there should be american history period and anyone group contributing to that history should be talked about.




Not to jump on the band-wagon here.

But do you think that all of those guys who fought in the wars and died for their future generations to have a better life, would be PROUD OF THE WAY THEY ACT TODAY???

No, didn't think so.


----------



## ABCs (Jan 20, 2007)




----------

